# LA County Revising Sports Guidelines on Tuesday 8/24 - per LA Times



## Kante (Aug 23, 2021)

FYI, per Eric Sondheimer from the LA Times (see image of his tweet below), the LA County Department of Public Health is in the process of revising sports guidelines with the new guidelines likely to be posted 8/24 Tuesday (tomorrow). 

To be clear, the surge in new Covid cases is real and requires real counter-measures. 

However, the last round of soccer-related CA covid restrictions - where everywhere in the country was playing soccer except CA - were overdone, not based on good data/sound reasoning and had a significant net negative impact on our kids.

Here are the phone numbers and emails for the LA County Supervisors:

Hilda Solis (East LA): (213) 974-4111/email - firstdistrict@bos.lacounty.gov
Holly Mitchell (South Central): (213) 974-2222/email - HollyJMitchell@bos.lacounty.gov
Sheila Kuehl (West LA/Calabasas/San Fernando): (213) 974-3333 / email - sheila@bos.lacounty.gov
Janice Hahn (Palos Verde/Long Beach/Whittier): (213) 974-4444/email - FourthDistrict@bos.lacounty.gov
Kathryn Barger (Glendale/La Canada/Santa Clarita/Palmdale): (213) 974-5555/email - Kathryn@bos.lacounty.gov
The most effective communication is for the supervisors to hear from folks who live in their district, so providing an address and/or a zip code at the beginning of your communication is key. 

Also, reasoned input/arguments that are personalized ( my son/daughter will be affected in x manner), and reference mainstream data and studies (eg, like the one referenced below) are most effective.

Here is the link to a summary of the study done by the University of Wisconsin last summer that showed large net negative impacts of limiting and/or canceling outdoor sports - like soccer - that do not feature intense contact.



			https://ortho.wisc.edu/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/COVID-19-in-Youth-Soccer.pdf
		


Key Points from the study are:

The study covered more than 13,000 teenage soccer players over the summer of 2020
The study found that canceling sports like soccer directly led to -50% decrease in teenage physical activity and a +300% increase in reported moderate to severe depression among teenagers
The study also found that teenagers who continued to play sports like soccer actually were -35% less likely to catch Covid than their nationwide peers, likely due to increased outdoor activity in monitored environments
As you were...


----------



## Dargle (Aug 23, 2021)

Kante said:


> FYI, per Eric Sondheimer from the LA Times (see image of his tweet below), the LA County Department of Public Health is in the process of revising sports guidelines with the new guidelines likely to be posted 8/24 Tuesday (tomorrow).
> 
> To be clear, the surge in new Covid cases is real and requires real counter-measures.
> 
> ...


The article that Sondheimer posted in a subsequent tweet talked only about weekly testing protocols for HS athletes (LAUSD already requires weekly testing, as do many private schools, so it wouldn't affect them) and mask-wearing requirements for indoor sports, presumably to match the indoor mask requirement already in effect in LA County.  Nothing about testing for non-school sports or about masks for outdoor sports.  The fact that it was sent to school principals and then pulled, suggests there was pushback from some schools about the weekly testing.









						L.A. County will require weekly testing of high school athletes effective Sept. 1
					

The Los Angeles County Health Department published revised guidelines requiring the weekly COVID testing of athletes, starting Sept. 1.




					www.latimes.com
				





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429900123094470656


----------



## megnation (Aug 23, 2021)

I sure hope they don't shut things down again here in CA. I just turned in the keys to our AZ home for the year.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 23, 2021)

Is it possible now that Pfizer is fully approved (at least for 16 and over) they require the vaccine for certain high contact or indoor sports?  The timing would be right.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 23, 2021)

What I heard is there going to follow the COVID-19 college protocol for all student athletes. Must be vaccinated or get a exemption to participate. 

Football players for example must be tested regardless of vaccination status, soccer players also.  Weekly testing coming back for Athletic programs.

Doesn't some districts like LA already test all students weekly that attend in person?


----------



## crush (Aug 23, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Is it possible now that Pfizer is fully approved (at least for 16 and over) they require the vaccine for certain high contact or indoor sports?  *The timing would be right.*


Grace, you and I know the the same folks....lol.  Stop baiting people and tell them the scoop.  The timing is right because the schools and these youth sports leagues will do whatever their told to stay in business.  Right now they have kids gloves.  Soon and very soon it will be, "No Jab, No Play."  I already have, "No jab, no job."  The Big Guy basically did a hoot hoot to his followers, "Fire all those non Jabbers and dont hire non vaxxers."  No jab, no school or sports plus you all have to wear a mask.  If you do all this, you get life back as you knew it.  Just get rid of those religious folks and critical thinkers.  How many more jabs until some of you who were first in line to get the jabs say, "enough!"  WAFJAOUHB!!!


----------



## Larzby (Aug 24, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Is it possible now that Pfizer is fully approved (at least for 16 and over) they require the vaccine for certain high contact or indoor sports?  The timing would be right.


It will hopefully be required for all students very soon, as they've already done in Culver City.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 24, 2021)

None of this letter writing to your LA County Supervisor will matter . What will matter is the special election.
Newsom wins, likely a shutdown . The only reason we are not in a shutdown is the election .


----------



## Alika M (Aug 24, 2021)

Bubba said:


> None of this letter writing to your LA County Supervisor will matter . What will matter is the special election.
> Newsom wins, likely a shutdown . The only reason we are not in a shutdown is the election .


I disagree completely.  We won't have a shut down again anytime soon, election or no election.  We are much more vaccinated than other parts of the continental US (READ: the South/Southeast) and hospitals are no where near capacity (I work at a major one and we have numbers for all hospitals in LA County)


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 24, 2021)

New rules are out:


			https://abc7.la/2WeUDnr
		







						New youth sports rules: LA County issues requirements for testing, masks starting Sept. 1 | abc7.com
					

New guidelines for youth sports in Los Angeles County start Sept. 1, requiring mask-wearing for indoor sporting events and weekly testing of athletes.




					abc7.com
				




"Under the order, routine testing will be required of all athletes and staff participating in moderate or high-risk sports, regardless of vaccination status. Those include football, basketball, baseball, cheerleading, tennis and soccer, among others.

At a minimum, the county is requiring weekly testing. But testing two times a week is "strongly recommended for unvaccinated participants and staff."

In addition, testing should be done 48 hours before any inter-team competition, with results made available before the event begins.

Athletes, students, coaches and spectators involved in indoor sports must wear masks and can take them off only to eat or drink"

The 48 hr deal was one of the holdups, tough to do for high schoolers unless you have on campus testing in the AM before school or something?


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 24, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> New rules are out:
> 
> 
> https://abc7.la/2WeUDnr
> ...


Seriously, who is getting paid to write up these rules?  
Tennis (singles)  = low risk
Tennis (doubles) = moderate risk.

SMH.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 24, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> New rules are out:
> 
> 
> https://abc7.la/2WeUDnr
> ...


It’s ludicrous the amount of money schools are wasting on this.  The money should be allocated for more teachers, teachers aids and school therapists!


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm not reading anywhere that this applies only to school sports.  Am I wrong?  If it applies to leagues as well, they are going to have to break up the brackets in the respective leagues to deal with this.  It will be a shit show if a team from Ventura County needs to test to play a team in LA County...the parents and players won't know what to do and may not be fully informed (or even want to go through that hassel).  Unless the other counties sign off on this (and there's no way that happens before the recall election), they'll have to reorganize so that the LA County based teams are redlined out.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 24, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> It’s ludicrous the amount of money schools are wasting on this.  The money should be allocated for more teachers, teachers aids and school therapists!


It's not just schools either, says ALL organized youth sports.

Could possibly be applied to ALL clubs sports beyond student athletes and schools.   Regular out of county, area, state play may once again be a reality for LA County based organized youth sports.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 24, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> I'm not reading anywhere that this applies only to school sports.  Am I wrong?  If it applies to leagues as well, they are going to have to break up the brackets in the respective leagues to deal with this.  It will be a shit show if a team from Ventura County needs to test to play a team in LA County...the parents and players won't know what to do and may not be fully informed (or even want to go through that hassel).  Unless the other counties sign off on this (and there's no way that happens before the recall election), they'll have to reorganize so that the LA County based teams are redlined out.


Doesn't mention it's only for school sports, Appendix S...for *youth sports leagues* (including school sports teams)


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 24, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> I'm not reading anywhere that this applies only to school sports.  Am I wrong?  If it applies to leagues as well, they are going to have to break up the brackets in the respective leagues to deal with this.  It will be a shit show if a team from Ventura County needs to test to play a team in LA County...the parents and players won't know what to do and may not be fully informed (or even want to go through that hassel).  Unless the other counties sign off on this (and there's no way that happens before the recall election), they'll have to reorganize so that the LA County based teams are redlined out.


So how on earth are Clubs going to be able to afford all of this testing?  Get ready for them to pass that expense down to families!  Have 2 games in a weekend, get ready to drive to your clubs “test sight” on Thursday and Friday for your mandatory testing.   

This is ridiculous!!!!


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 24, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Doesn't mention it's only for school sports, Appendix S...for *youth sports leagues* (including school sports teams)


The ones that are going to get the most shafted are the working class teams.  Their parents aren't going to be able to haul them out of everything Thursday for testing.  Unless the leagues are going to set it up (they won't), other than the FKA Real SoCals of the world with deep pockets, that's pretty much it for most teams.  I can't see AYSO doing it either unless the schools test on Thursdays and kids can bring those results (most public schools will be testing Monday/Fridays).  My kid is hosed...I can't see them surviving this unless we cross county lines.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 24, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> So how on earth are Clubs going to be able to afford all of this testing?  Get ready for them to pass that expense down to families!  Have 2 games in a weekend, get ready to drive to your clubs “test sight” on Thursday and Friday for your mandatory testing.
> 
> This is ridiculous!!!!


That's only the bigger clubs.  The Latino and smaller clubs aren't going to be able to do that.  For the working class parents, it's a struggle to even get the players to get to practice.  And for AYSO, forget about it.  The big clubs will be able to weather it, everyone else will either cross county lines or that's all she wrote.


----------



## crush (Aug 24, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> I'm not reading anywhere that this applies only to school sports.  Am I wrong?  If it applies to leagues as well, they are going to have to break up the brackets in the respective leagues to deal with this.  It will be a shit show if a team from Ventura County needs to test to play a team in LA County...the parents and players won't know what to do and may not be fully informed (or even want to go through that hassel).  Unless the other counties sign off on this (and there's no way that happens before the recall election), they'll have to reorganize so that the LA County based teams are redlined out.


Were all living in the, "The Shit Show" Grace.  2 Season is in full swing as we wait to see what these clowns will write for our lives next week.  I hear next Fall 3rd season will make the Hunger Games look like kids play   Last week was the "Fall of Kabul."  This weeks "Shit Show" looks like "Jab or no job for dad & mom and no play time for kid" as the kiddos rush back to school with their mask on. The AD's have a hard time because one AD might be so woke they won;t break and allow his team to play vs any non-vax player on opposing team.  I will stay away and never go out because dad is so afraid I might get someone the Delta or worse, The Lambda.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 24, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> So how on earth are Clubs going to be able to afford all of this testing?  Get ready for them to pass that expense down to families!  Have 2 games in a weekend, get ready to drive to your clubs “test sight” on Thursday and Friday for your mandatory testing.
> 
> This is ridiculous!!!!


So if I understand correctly...lets run through this.

- last year there was no vaccine
- at some point youth started playing games
- there were no issues regarding them playing (ie outbreaks and of course deaths).
- this year lots of people were vaccinated
- AND now they want to test kids before they play games?
Why exactly?

Anything happen last year?

You guys should get on the recall bandwagon. 

Time to tell these idiots enough is enough.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 24, 2021)

crush said:


> Were all living in the, "The Shit Show" Grace.  2 Season is in full swing as we wait to see what these clowns will write for our lives next week.  I hear next Fall 3rd season will make the Hunger Games look like kids play   Last week was the "Fall of Kabul."  This weeks "Shit Show" looks like "Jab or no job for dad & mom and no play time for kid" as the kiddos rush back to school with their mask on. The AD's have a hard time because one AD might be so woke they won;t break and allow his team to play vs any non-vax player on opposing team.  I will stay away and never go out because dad is so afraid I might get someone the Delta or worse, The Lambda.


The stupidest thing is that this applies both to the vaxxed and unvaxxed.  But they aren't testing the waiters and the bartenders (all of whom work in a higher risk environment), the doctors and the nurses (who are around sick people day in and day out), or the bus drivers/taxi drivers/hairdressers (who are also in close contact with people).  Once again, kids are being shafted.  For all except the highest level clubs, I think this pretty much will result in the shut down of the season in LA County.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 24, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> That's only the bigger clubs.  The Latino and smaller clubs aren't going to be able to do that.  For the working class parents, it's a struggle to even get the players to get to practice.  And for AYSO, forget about it.  The big clubs will be able to weather it, everyone else will either cross county lines or that's all she wrote.


Such a moronic policy!  

So what about kids who live in LA Co but play for a Club in OC?  Is it based on their county of residence or where the Club is located?

If an LA team is playing in the OC that weekend, do they still need to test?  What about if an OC team is traveling to LA Co, do they need to test?

(Rhetorical questions)

Why are we testing asymptotic kids anyway?  Do they need more cases to drive their Fear Porn?


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 24, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Such a moronic policy!
> 
> So what about kids who live in LA Co but play for a Club in OC?  Is it based on their county of residence or where the Club is located?
> 
> ...


I personally rather have had them mandate the vaccine for players than engage in this scheme, which will be highly disruptive for the reasons you outline, and is also highly discriminatory against the less well off.  Hey, I rather even have them mandate they play in mask outdoors than what they've done.


----------



## crush (Aug 24, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> So if I understand correctly...lets run through this.
> 
> - last year there was no vaccine
> - at some point youth started playing games
> ...


I used to listen to Larry Elder on the way from my long ass drives back in my sales days.  Rome in the morning and then the Loose Cannons.  Then I get into some John & Ken and Larry stuck in rush hour and no dad, I did NOT listen to Rush.  Never did.  I like Larry a lot and he's local bro from South Central  I watched Catelyn kick ass as a man in his man days and I'm sure she would make a great Governor today.  Gavin sold his house so something is going on Hound.


----------



## Alika M (Aug 24, 2021)

crush said:


> I used to listen to Larry Elder on the way from my long ass drives back in my sales days.  Rome in the morning and then the Loose Cannons.  Then I get into some John & Ken and Larry stuck in rush hour and no dad, I did NOT listen to Rush.  Never did.  I like Larry a lot and he's local bro from South Central  I watched Catelyn kick ass as a man in his man days and I'm sure she would make a great Governor today.  Gavin sold his house so something is going on Hound.


This is the wrong forum for these comments, so Dom may move it... but you like Larry Elder @crush ??  I believe you have a daughter, have you heard his sexist remarks?.. if you've listed to his radio show then I am sure you have.... he is awful.


----------



## crush (Aug 24, 2021)

Alika M said:


> This is the wrong forum for these comments, so Dom may move it... but you like Larry Elder @crush ??  I believe you have a daughter, have you heard his sexist remarks?.. if you've listed to his radio show then I am sure you have.... he is awful.


Someone brought up recall.  My bad.  I listen to Chris Rock too and he made me laugh.  Is that bad?  Anyway, back to "Sports Science/Guidance & the Jab" for $1,000.  I think it's super super sad that people would rather have the Vaxxer kids only allowed to play sports this year because this is a hot mess created by some cheaters over all of our little heads.  I know it would make life easier for all of you but thanks for nothing.  This is not my fault either.  How many jabs is too many?  I feel like I'm talking to alcoholics in denial.  Anyone willing to answer the Q?  Come on man, most of you voted for this and now you need to fix it and not just for yourself.  You have to think of poor people who are smart enough not to fall for the lie.  My gosh folks wtf up.  What's ridiculous is so many went for the jab so quickly.  Now mask too?  They want to divide us up between the Jabbers ((The Smiths)) and Non Jabbers ((poor folks or one's who have been burned a few times)) and make us hate each other.  Do you know how many poor people took the jab?  The same asshats pulled this shit in India and Gates is not allowed.  My wife told me another friend dd just came down with heart inflammation and no Volleyball for her.  WTF up!!!

Some of you need to take a hard look in the mirror and do some reflection.  This is not good from what I see.


----------



## watfly (Aug 24, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> New rules are out:
> 
> 
> https://abc7.la/2WeUDnr
> ...


Two years ago this could have been satire on The Onion and we all would have gotten a good chuckle out of it.

Now WTF.


----------



## watfly (Aug 24, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> So if I understand correctly...lets run through this.
> 
> - last year there was no vaccine
> - at some point youth started playing games
> ...


You know Newsom had to have called LA County after this came out and said "Hey bro can you do me a favor and rescind the policy for a couple weeks and after that you can do whatever you want."


----------



## dad4 (Aug 24, 2021)

The county should at least let players submit vaccination in lieu of the 48 hour test.

Easier to comply, and does more good.  The 48 hour test requirement is going to kill organized sports for low income kids.  

It's hard enough to field a team without asking parents to make weekly trips to get tested.  And, if they all carpool to get tested, then you're doing more harm than good.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 24, 2021)

dad4 said:


> The county should at least let players submit vaccination in lieu of the 48 hour test.
> 
> Easier to comply, and does more good.  The 48 hour test requirement is going to kill organized sports for low income kids.
> 
> It's hard enough to field a team without asking parents to make weekly trips to get tested.  And, if they all carpool to get tested, then you're doing more harm than good.


Not that I disagree but they don't give college or pro players that latitude.  Have to test regardless of vaccination for all college students athletes or those staying in campus housing.

My college freshman son tested on Monday for his Wednesday game and has to test again tomorrow as part of the mandatory weekly testing program.


----------



## N00B (Aug 24, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Such a moronic policy!…
> 
> Why are we testing asymptotic kids anyway?  Do they need more cases to drive their Fear Porn?


I found ‘Q’ on the internet…. Sometimes you need to laugh.


----------



## crush (Aug 24, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Not that I disagree but they don't give college or pro players that latitude.  Have to test regardless of vaccination for all college students athletes or those staying in campus housing.
> 
> My college freshman son tested on Monday for his Wednesday game and has to test again tomorrow as part of the mandatory weekly testing program.


Wowza.  This takes taking test in college to whole new level.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 24, 2021)

dad4 said:


> The county should at least let players submit vaccination in lieu of the 48 hour test.
> 
> Easier to comply, and does more good


Your the math guy. 72 million people in the 17 and under group. 350 or so deaths.

No risk. What good is being done?

We know from last yr with the millions that went to school there wasn't a problem.

You were also worried about colleges last yr. No issue again.

Based on actual data there is no reason for testing, masking or distancing these kids.
None.

As you admitted on these forums long ago you have a phobia about the virus.

Your ideas come from someone who has a phobia. It isn't rational, logical, etc for any of these measures.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 24, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Your the math guy. 72 million people in the 17 and under group. 350 or so deaths.
> 
> No risk. What good is being done?
> 
> ...


I don't think the people on this thread need it detailed by the two of us yelling at each other.

Have a great night.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 24, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Not that I disagree but they don't give college or pro players that latitude.  Have to test regardless of vaccination for all college students athletes or those staying in campus housing.
> 
> My college freshman son tested on Monday for his Wednesday game and has to test again tomorrow as part of the mandatory weekly testing program.


Colleges don't need the latitude.  A college with athlete dorms and daily practices has a relatively easy time getting players tested.  Campus health services are right there, you see the players every day, and you control the schedule.

None of that is true for a low income youth team with a volunteer coach.   For them, it's a much more difficult problem.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 24, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Colleges don't need the latitude.  A college with athlete dorms and daily practices has a relatively easy time getting players tested.  Campus health services are right there, you see the players every day, and you control the schedule.
> 
> None of that is true for a low income youth team with a volunteer coach.   For them, it's a much more difficult problem.


Yeah good points, our high school doesn't have on campus testing and everyone has to go to a third party heath district provider. 

Just getting appointments for the numbers needed is a challenge not to mention the potential transportation problem getting over there when parents have to work or the kids normally ride bikes, walk or take a bus to school. 

The 48hr deal is kind of crazy if you ask me, how many labs can turn over results over that quick?  Somehow if nothing less that 48hr requirement needs to change, weekly should be good enough. 

If a student tests positive there out 18 days minimum, 10 day quarantine.

As far as AYSO: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430269976313692162
LAUSD has a lot of students, but 6500 out is a large number








						Coronavirus cases lead to missed school days for 6,500 LAUSD students during first week
					

During the first week of school, some 3,000 Los Angeles Unified students were in isolation because of a positive test. Some 3,500 others were in quarantine as close contacts.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 24, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Colleges don't need the latitude.  A college with athlete dorms and daily practices has a relatively easy time getting players tested.  Campus health services are right there, you see the players every day, and you control the schedule.
> 
> None of that is true for a low income youth team with a volunteer coach.   For them, it's a much more difficult problem.


And again the actual data from last yr where people were in college, in hs, playing club shows unequivocally that that there is no risk to this group.

These measures are pointless. The data clearly shows this to be true. 

We are long past what might happen. We have data from the last yr when there was no vaccine.

College, high school age etc have no risk.

This isn't conjecture. This isn't opinion. This isn't whatever. We can look at well over a yr and a half of get this ....ACTUAL DATA 

There is no need to what you and others propose.

There is no real risk to these age groups. 

To pretend otherwise is fantasy. To test before games. Or to test so they can go to class, etc is a meaningless exercise in safety theater. It changes nothing risk wise. What it does harm is learning, participating in sports, living a normal life, etc.

We have the data on these groups. No risk


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 24, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Yeah good points, our high school doesn't have on campus testing and everyone has to go to a third party heath district provider.
> 
> Just getting appointments for the numbers needed is a challenge not to mention the potential transportation problem getting over there when parents have to work or the kids normally ride bikes, walk or take a bus to school.
> 
> ...


Yeah, unless the organization has the money and contacts to set up testing at practices, I don't see how this is going to be possible for any but the biggest and richest of clubs.  AYSO forget about it....parents aren't going to do that for rec unless it's there on the practice grounds and there's not enough time to even enter into the contracts.  Except for the biggest of clubs, that's going to be it for the soccer season in Los Angeles unless the teams move out of the county.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 25, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> And again the actual data from last yr where people were in college, in hs, playing club shows unequivocally that that there is no risk to this group.
> 
> These measures are pointless. The data clearly shows this to be true.
> 
> ...


What strikes me is the selective targeting of certain lower risks groups of young people but almost totally ignoring higher risk older ones.

For example let's say a team bus of high school or college athletes all of which have been tested ok within the last 48 hours pulls up to a major fast food outlet to get some food.

All players remain on the bus, couple masked workers come out to deliver the food.  Those workers and the entire restaurant crew don't necessarily have to be tested, daily screened, or vaccinated despite coming in contact with high numbers of people and possibly passing along more than just burgers. 

Focus on the higher risks, at some point it's the adults who should be carrying the burden not the kids or younger adults.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 25, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Focus on the higher risks


It is and always should have been this. ^^^^

80+% of all deaths are 65 and older individuals with serious health issues. The other 20%? Again people with serious health issues. 

The virus isn't striking down healthy people at anything resembling an alarming rate. Are there exceptions when someone healthy has had an issue/died? Yep. Those are outliers. 

We have lots of data as to who is at risk. It isn't people in college. It isn't people in HS and elementary school. To be factually honest...driving to get tested is FAR riskier to someone 17 and under vs what the virus presents. 72 million people....350 or so deaths since this began. If one looks at that number the rational conclusion should be...GREAT they are fine. 

How one instead moves to weekly testing, cancelling games, classes etc after looking at that number is not logical by any stretch.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 25, 2021)

I’d live to know how they plan to enforce this across all Youth Sports!


----------



## Soccer43 (Aug 25, 2021)

I believe LAUSD is requiring weekly testing so any player going to LAUSD school had a weekly test already done - how is any of this monitored or checked?  Is the coach checking?  The ref’s at the game?  What happened to HIPAA and privacy for medical info?  Who is checking that the coach or ref is checking and do they really care to get official documentation of tests and what is motivation to not just check off yes to testing?  If they collect actual test results what happens to thousands of those?  If they’re just visually checking the test results what is the documentation that the test result is not a fake ….. and it goes on and on - just overall cluster F&@k


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 25, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> I believe LAUSD is requiring weekly testing so any player going to LAUSD school had a weekly test already done - how is any of this monitored or checked?  Is the coach checking?  The ref’s at the game?  What happened to HIPAA and privacy for medical info?  Who is checking that the coach or ref is checking and do they really care to get official documentation of tests and what is motivation to not just check off yes to testing?  If they collect actual test results what happens to thousands of those?  If they’re just visually checking the test results what is the documentation that the test result is not a fake ….. and it goes on and on - just overall cluster F&@k


Well the other bigger issue is the 48 hour prior to game rule. If your school tests weekly on Monday your kid would require another covid test Thursday (assuming it even comes back in time) for a game Saturday (or Wednesday for Friday). It means depending on your schools testing schedule a vaccinated multi sport kid may need as many as 3 covid tests per week which is absolute sheer lunacy.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 25, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Well the other bigger issue is the 48 hour prior to game rule. If your school tests weekly on Monday your kid would require another covid test Thursday (assuming it even comes back in time) for a game Saturday (or Wednesday for Friday). It means depending on your schools testing schedule a vaccinated multi sport kid may need as many as 3 covid tests per week which is absolute sheer lunacy.


Actually the bigger issue is this. 

You know testing people at this age is pointless. Instead of fighting that. You (and others) are conceding and saying lets adjust the testing schedule. Or saying the testing schedule will present problems. 

The fight should be against mandating tests for a population that has no actual risk. It is pointless safety theater.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 25, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Well the other bigger issue is the 48 hour prior to game rule. If your school tests weekly on Monday your kid would require another covid test Thursday (assuming it even comes back in time) for a game Saturday (or Wednesday for Friday). It means depending on your schools testing schedule a vaccinated multi sport kid may need as many as 3 covid tests per week which is absolute sheer lunacy.


I think most tests have a 72 hour turnaround window.
I know people that paid almost $200 per test this summer to get instant results (so they could travel to Hawaii)


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 25, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I think most tests have a 72 hour turnaround window.
> I know people that paid almost $200 per test this summer to get instant results (so they could travel to Hawaii)


Rapid antigen test is ~ 2 hour your around at the LAX airport for $80 but that's not good enough for travel to places like Hawaii where you need the more expensive PCR test.

Yeah it's time to get help from  "let them play ca",  other support groups, and your local politicians to get these new requirements changed.

Enforcement yeah everybody that can ignore this will.  The organizations, leagues, govt bodies that won't will site legalities, insurance, etc and say their hands are tied.   

Since it's local heath dept stuff the bigger national players like USclub may not make a stand on this and just defer or not put out a statement or new instructions.   Others like AYSO, Cal South, schools may not have a choice in the matter.


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Aug 25, 2021)

"You guys should get on the recall bandwagon."

Since this is a proposal from LA County Public Health, it has *nothing to do Newsom or the recall.*


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 25, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Rapid antigen test is ~ 2 hour your around at the LAX airport for $80 but that's not good enough for travel to places like Hawaii where you need the more expensive PCR test.
> 
> Yeah it's time to get help from  "let them play ca",  other support groups, and your local politicians to get these new requirements changed.
> 
> ...


If this does indeed extend to recreational sports (Club, AYSO, Little League, etc) how many families will likely just pull their kid from the program rather than forking out hundreds of more dollars for stupid tests?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 25, 2021)

SoCal GK mom said:


> "You guys should get on the recall bandwagon."
> 
> Since this is a proposal from LA County Public Health, it has *nothing to do Newsom or the recall.*


It does when you have a Governor who supports this kind of overreach.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 25, 2021)

SoCal GK mom said:


> "You guys should get on the recall bandwagon."
> 
> Since this is a proposal from LA County Public Health, it has *nothing to do Newsom or the recall.*


Not to get into politics, but this isn't really true.  IIUC, the reason why the counties can still issue these restrictions is because California's state of emergency declaration is still in effect.  Newsom was urged to lift it when he lifted the state tier system back early summer, but declined to do so, to give the counties the flexibility to do stuff like this (mask mandates too)


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 25, 2021)

SoCal GK mom said:


> "You guys should get on the recall bandwagon."
> 
> Since this is a proposal from LA County Public Health, it has *nothing to do Newsom or the recall.*


The point is you go after whatever officials are in charge of these areas. They want to keep their jobs. If enough have had enough, then that puts pressure on them to stop idiotic policies.


----------



## watfly (Aug 25, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> If this does indeed extend to recreational sports (Club, AYSO, Little League, etc) how many families will likely just pull their kid from the program rather than forking out hundreds of more dollars for stupid tests?


IDK if this has been posted.  Seems to clearly apply to all youth sports.  Pretty tough for a lot of youth organizations to comply with testing.  I guess it will give kids more time to binge Tik Tok at home with no practice or games.



			http://www.publichealth.lacounty.gov/media/Coronavirus/docs/protocols/Reopening_YouthSports.pdf


----------



## timbuck (Aug 25, 2021)

watfly said:


> IDK if this has been posted.  Seems to clearly apply to all youth sports.  Pretty tough for a lot of youth organizations to comply with testing.  I guess it will give kids more time to binge Tik Tok at home with no practice or games.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.publichealth.lacounty.gov/media/Coronavirus/docs/protocols/Reopening_YouthSports.pdf


Back to the So Cal Undercover Scrimmage League.  Grab a black t-shirt, a white t-shirt and some full sized bownets.  Have your coach pretend he is just out walking his dog while the game is being played.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 25, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Back to the So Cal Undercover Scrimmage League.  Grab a black t-shirt, a white t-shirt and some full sized bownets.  Have your coach pretend he is just out walking his dog while the game is being played.


That and out of county, area, state  practices, scrimmages, games, and tournaments.  Business as usual for those that can afford it, galaxy again at great park, etc.


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 25, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Back to the So Cal Undercover Scrimmage League.  Grab a black t-shirt, a white t-shirt and some full sized bownets.  Have your coach pretend he is just out walking his dog while the game is being played.


Sometimes I see coaches who look like they'd rather be out walking their dog....


----------



## SoccerSanDiego (Aug 25, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> If this does indeed extend to recreational sports (Club, AYSO, Little League, etc) how many families will likely just pull their kid from the program rather than forking out hundreds of more dollars for stupid tests?


It absolutely does apply to youth sports,  in fact, the wording specifies all youth sports and then includes school sports.  The wording:

"Below is a summary of requirements and best practices for youth sports leagues (including school sports teams) to enhance safety for participants, coaches, and communities, and lower the risk of 
COVID-19 transmission within their teams."


----------



## megnation (Aug 27, 2021)

Does anyone know if Pasadena or Long Beach will make similar announcements?


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 27, 2021)

megnation said:


> Does anyone know if Pasadena or Long Beach will make similar announcements?


It's a County, not a city, directive so any independent cities in La County would be covered.  The sole exception would be if a city had an autonomous health department that actively overruled the County....I'm not aware of any cities with such autonomy (maybe Beverly Hills???).  Plus, it's just going to be easier for leagues to redline entire counties rather than have teams from outside the counties have to comply with rules they may or may not know how to follow when going into the impacted county.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 27, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> It's a County, not a city, directive so any independent cities in La County would be covered.  The sole exception would be if a city had an autonomous health department that actively overruled the County....I'm not aware of any cities with such autonomy (maybe Beverly Hills???).  Plus, it's just going to be easier for leagues to redline entire counties rather than have teams from outside the counties have to comply with rules they may or may not know how to follow when going into the impacted county.


We're seeing the direct impact in high school sports BTW.  A week ago Newbury Park HS had to cancel its game because 1 player came back positive.  Eagle Rock was supposed to play San Pedro tonight but San Pedro was unable to get a sufficient amount of cleared players.  ViewPark v. Hollywood also cancelled due to not getting enough cleared players.


----------



## megnation (Aug 27, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> It's a County, not a city, directive so any independent cities in La County would be covered.  The sole exception would be if a city had an autonomous health department that actively overruled the County....I'm not aware of any cities with such autonomy (maybe Beverly Hills???).  Plus, it's just going to be easier for leagues to redline entire counties rather than have teams from outside the counties have to comply with rules they may or may not know how to follow when going into the impacted county.


Sorry the reason for my question is because Long Beach and Pasadena have their own health departments.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 27, 2021)

megnation said:


> Sorry the reason for my question is because Long Beach and Pasadena have their own health departments.


Yeah, Calabasas does too....it didn't spare us from the school shut downs or other La County decrees.  The only exception is if it's an autonomous health department and they actively decide to ignore the county.


----------



## soccer dude (Aug 27, 2021)

Alika M said:


> I disagree completely.  We won't have a shut down again anytime soon, election or no election.  We are much more vaccinated than other parts of the continental US (READ: the South/Southeast) and hospitals are no where near capacity (I work at a major one and we have numbers for all hospitals in LA County)


I'm sorry, didn't Newsom already shut down soccer for like a year and a half?  So, why wouldn't he just do it again?  Seems to be his canned response to anything covid.  I won't even touch the food industry.  I really hope soccer continues since with a little precaution on the parents side, it is safe to play outdoors in the wind and sun.


----------



## Dargle (Aug 27, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> We're seeing the direct impact in high school sports BTW.  A week ago Newbury Park HS had to cancel its game because 1 player came back positive.  Eagle Rock was supposed to play San Pedro tonight but San Pedro was unable to get a sufficient amount of cleared players.  ViewPark v. Hollywood also cancelled due to not getting enough cleared players.


Wasn't the LA County DPH youth sports guidance delayed until Sept 1?  So, those would have to because of either other health orders or from the local school district or school policies.


----------



## Dargle (Aug 27, 2021)

Incidentally, LA County DPH changed its rules to require testing within 72 hours, rather than 48 hours.  That should help some on getting back test results in time.



			http://www.publichealth.lacounty.gov/media/Coronavirus/docs/protocols/Reopening_YouthSports.pdf
		




> Recent updates: Any changes are highlighted in yellow
> • Noted that testing must be performed within 72 instead of 48 hours of any inter-team
> competition.
> • Effective date updated to Wednesday, September 01, 2021.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 27, 2021)

Dargle said:


> Wasn't the LA County DPH youth sports guidance delayed until Sept 1?  So, those would have to because of either other health orders or from the local school district or school policies.


Yeah, this is from school policies.  The list is getting pretty long.  I've seen 12-14 cancellations fly by (most for testing) since yesterday.  That's what the soccer season will look like if this holds.


----------



## soccermail2020 (Aug 28, 2021)

dad4 said:


> The county should at least let players submit vaccination in lieu of the 48 hour test.
> 
> Easier to comply, and does more good.  The 48 hour test requirement is going to kill organized sports for low income kids.
> 
> It's hard enough to field a team without asking parents to make weekly trips to get tested.  And, if they all carpool to get tested, then you're doing more harm than good.


Getting vax is like wearing a holy condom.


----------



## Speed (Aug 28, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> If this does indeed extend to recreational sports (Club, AYSO, Little League, etc) how many families will likely just pull their kid from the program rather than forking out hundreds of more dollars for stupid tests?


yes and in the end the team gets screwed and the family justifiably should be able to get their money back


----------



## notintheface (Aug 30, 2021)

If your player is already getting tested for school, that test will cover their participation for matches on the weekend as long as they are tested within 72 hours, so plan on getting tested on Wednesday or Thursday depending on their upcoming match schedule.

Vaccinated players who test positive have a much shorter quarantine time and can immediately start getting retested.

Coaches will check once per week and have to submit info up to the club who passes it along.

Teams coming from OC to play LA county teams will need to be tested. It is possible that LA county teams traveling to OC may not need to be tested but you have to test for training anyways so who cares.

LA county has local health districts where the testing is free. You do not need to pay to get tested.

Please do not feed your child horse paste.


----------



## GoldenGate (Aug 30, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Not to get into politics, but this isn't really true.  IIUC, the reason why the counties can still issue these restrictions is because California's state of emergency declaration is still in effect.  Newsom was urged to lift it when he lifted the state tier system back early summer, but declined to do so, to give the counties the flexibility to do stuff like this (mask mandates too)


This is incorrect. Health and Safety Code section 120175 provides counties with authority to implement mask mandates and pretty much any other restriction they believe are needed to prevent spread of Covid-19 regardless of whether the state has declared an emergency. Those who want Newsom recalled originally claimed he was usurping the ability of cities and counties to decide what is best for them, but now it seems they're upset because he won't prohibit them from deciding what is best for them.  In other words, they want local jurisdictions to have flexibility to do what they they think is best only until those jurisdictions don't do what they want. When the latter happens, they would prefer an authoritarian governor, just one trying to dictate what they want instead.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 30, 2021)

GoldenGate said:


> This is incorrect. Health and Safety Code section 120175 provides counties with authority to implement mask mandates and pretty much any other restriction they believe are needed to prevent spread of Covid-19 regardless of whether the state has declared an emergency. Those who want Newsom recalled originally claimed he was usurping the ability of cities and counties to decide what is best for them, but now it seems they're upset because he won't prohibit them from deciding what is best for them.  In other words, they want local jurisdictions to have flexibility to do what they they think is best only until those jurisdictions don't do what they want. When the latter happens, they would prefer an authoritarian governor, just one trying to dictate what they want instead.


You have to read that section with the rest of the code and the powers granted local officers.  They include quarantine and the destruction of certain live stock and goods but not regulation of sports, testing, or IIRC masks.  That's only possible because of the state of emergency the governor has issued....the argument at the time was that California's health code was outdated and was written with diseases like measles in mind, so certain extraordinary steps needed to be taken by the state and county which weren't thought of before when the statute was written.

p.s. I for one never said cities and counties should decide....I did argue states should decide, not the feds, but that's different....as soccer show you can't have Beverly Hills come up with a different testing requirement than Pasadena and then expect kids/parents to know how to comply


----------



## Yousername (Aug 30, 2021)

So, genuine question. Do we need to test them on BOTH Wednesday and again on Thursday if they have a Saturday and Sunday game? If I test my daughter on Wednesday, the 72 hour limit will lapse for Sunday’s game? And rapid testing appointments are not as easy to find as the regular tests.
Our first LA county league games are a back to back weekend, so trying to plan ahead. 



notintheface said:


> If your player is already getting tested for school, that test will cover their participation for matches on the weekend as long as they are tested within 72 hours, *so plan on getting tested on Wednesday or Thursday depending on their upcoming match schedule.*


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 30, 2021)

Just think HOW MANY KIDS play sports in LA Co.  Now ALL of these kids will need to have tests on Wed and/or Thursday of EVERY week.

Wonder how long those lines are gonna be……


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 30, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432494907587915776


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 30, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Just think HOW MANY KIDS play sports in LA Co.  Now ALL of these kids will need to have tests on Wed and/or Thursday of EVERY week.
> 
> Wonder how long those lines are gonna be……


HS soccer games can be just about any day of the week but most have a mon - wed - fri type schedule.  Add in weekend club games and one test of week won't cover the 72hrs so going to have to get creative or do mutiples per week. 

Schools might find ways to schedule the games & tests to accommodate but they won't know or care club sports scheduling.


----------



## GoldenGate (Aug 30, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> You have to read that section with the rest of the code and the powers granted local officers.  They include quarantine and the destruction of certain live stock and goods but not regulation of sports, testing, or IIRC masks.  That's only possible because of the state of emergency the governor has issued....the argument at the time was that California's health code was outdated and was written with diseases like measles in mind, so certain extraordinary steps needed to be taken by the state and county which weren't thought of before when the statute was written.
> 
> p.s. I for one never said cities and counties should decide....I did argue states should decide, not the feds, but that's different....as soccer show you can't have Beverly Hills come up with a different testing requirement than Pasadena and then expect kids/parents to know how to comply


You are wrong. In fact, virtually every local jurisdiction cites section 120175 in the ordinances themselves as a basis for their authority to implement them in the first place. As for livestock and destruction of property, that section requires that a local health officer must quarantine livestock or destroy property when instructed to do so by the state, but that has no impact on a local health officer's authority or duty to take steps deemed necessary to limit spread under section 120175. There is absolutely nothing in "the rest of the code" that limits a local health officer's authority to combat communicable diseases to destroying livestock and goods under that section, and it is disingenuous to claim otherwise. Or can you quote a statute or a court that says you are right?

And sure one city in LA County can impose a different requirement than another city in LA County, just like one state can issue a different requirement than another state, or one county can issue a different requirement than another county. There is nothing that says a city can't implement ordinances because people might come to their city and not know what they are. In fact, one reason to have ordinances is to protect a local citizenry from yahoos trying coming to their town and acting like idiots.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 30, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> HS soccer games can be just about any day of the week but most have a mon - wed - fri type schedule.  Add in weekend club games and one test of week won't cover the 72hrs so going to have to get creative or do mutiples per week.
> 
> Schools might find ways to schedule the games & tests to accommodate but they won't know or care club sports scheduling.


probably moot now if eric is right (see above)


----------



## GoldenGate (Aug 30, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432494907587915776


So you do know how to comply with a local ordinance?


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 30, 2021)

GoldenGate said:


> So you do know how to comply with a local ordinance?


What?  Looks like they backed down.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 30, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> What?  Looks like they backed down.


Board of supervisors had enough feedback to put a agenda item/vote today on this matter.

"Los Angeles County will modify the Health Officer Order to update youth sports testing requirements for vaccinated and unvaccinated athletes, staff, coaches and volunteers.

The County continues to recommend weekly testing for unvaccinated participants in youth sports. The following applies to teams and sport activities based in Los Angeles County and relaxes some screening testing:

*Indoor Moderate or High Risk Sports for children of all ages, staff, coaches and volunteers. A weekly negative test result is required for all participants who are not fully vaccinated, including children who are playing, staff, coaches, and volunteers;*weekly school testing fulfills this obligation.


*Outdoor Moderate or High Risk Sports for youth 12 and older, staff, coaches and volunteers. A weekly negative test result is required for all participants 12 and older who are not fully vaccinated, including children who are playing, staff, coaches, and volunteers;*weekly school testing fulfills this obligation.


*No screening testing required for children under 12 playing Outdoor Sports;* weekly school testing fulfills this recommendation.
Fully vaccinated youth participating in outdoor sports are not required to test weekly unless there is a positive case among players, coaches and/or staff. If there is a positive case, all players, coaches, staff and volunteers (regardless of vaccination status) are required to have a weekly negative test result for two weeks from exposure to the case and must test negative prior to competitions.





__





						LISTING OF DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC HEALTH PRESS RELEASES
					






					publichealth.lacounty.gov


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 30, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Board of supervisors had enough feedback to put a agenda item/vote today on this matter.
> 
> "Los Angeles County will modify the Health Officer Order to update youth sports testing requirements for vaccinated and unvaccinated athletes, staff, coaches and volunteers.
> 
> ...


Since most la public and private schools are testing weekly anyways, this means zero impact on most la students.  It will basically function as a vaccine mandate for the coaches (might be a problem for ayso which is also the most likely to actually enforce it). Other problem may be for some teams from Ventura county that don’t have weekly testing and have to come into la to play (don’t know situation in oc but not all districts in vc are testing and in my sons former team maybe 60% vaxxed).


----------



## notintheface (Aug 30, 2021)

Yes, I stand corrected. 12+ who are vaccinated will not need to go through weekly testing. Unvaccinated will have to do weekly testing. 2008s and youngers will still go through their weekly school testing and that will work.


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 2, 2021)

So I read or heard about a few cases of kids who have been deemed in close contact with individuals who have tested positive while at school.

To get the kids back in school they have to agree to twice weekly testing with the next 72hours or do a full 10 day quarantine.

However for sports these district students are not allowed to have a modified quarantine or return before the 10 period even with a negative test.   This is in LA, Riverside, and San Bernardino counties.

Is this fair for Athletics being held to a higher standard?  Or overreach?


----------



## Soccermaverick (Sep 2, 2021)

If your kid is 12 and older… get them vaccinated… if 11 or younger you don’t have to..YET…

Simple!


----------



## notintheface (Sep 2, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> To get the kids back in school they have to agree to twice weekly testing with the next 72hours or do a full 10 day quarantine.


Vaccinated kids have a 5 day quarantine or no quarantine if they test negative.


----------



## Mosafie (Sep 3, 2021)

Its taking several days to get an appointment to get tested. Then another couple of days to get results 

Also insurance companies no longer cover routine weekly covid testing for anyone over the age of 12. They now cover exposure or disease diagnostic testing only. 

So weekly testing for athletes over 12 will probably need to be self pay.

I don't know how insurance companies know why someone is being tested. Probably if someone put they were not exposed or dont have symptoms then insurance might deny payment.


----------



## Footy30 (Sep 5, 2021)

Soooo..... did we ever get this figured out? Does anyone know what the protocol will be for league? 

Vaccinated players will need to do what? unvaccinated players will need to do what? 

Our club hasn't said anything so I'm curious.

** Not asking about school protocol, only soccer** 

I find it odd that there is nothing stating exactly what to do and expect??? or is there and I just don't know where to look? 

I am hoping this won't be a nightmare


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> Soooo..... did we ever get this figured out? Does anyone know what the protocol will be for league?
> 
> Vaccinated players will need to do what? unvaccinated players will need to do what?
> 
> ...


Like Brazil/Argentina WC qualifier today?


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 5, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> Soooo..... did we ever get this figured out? Does anyone know what the protocol will be for league?
> 
> Vaccinated players will need to do what? unvaccinated players will need to do what?
> 
> ...


What if,or how it might be enforced remains to be seen but nothing for Vax

*Outdoor Moderate or High Risk Sports for youth 12 and older, staff, coaches and volunteers. A weekly negative test result is required for all participants 12 and older who are not fully vaccinated, including children who are playing, staff, coaches, and volunteers;*weekly school testing fulfills this obligation.


----------



## what-happened (Sep 5, 2021)

Soccermaverick said:


> If your kid is 12 and older… get them vaccinated… if 11 or younger you don’t have to..YET…
> 
> Simple!


why?


----------



## JumboJack (Sep 9, 2021)

Have to heard a peep from the league or our club regarding testing/verification and we have a game Sunday.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 9, 2021)

what-happened said:


> why?


Exactly. 

Why. Look at people under 24 and look at the numbers. 

Those numbers don't tell you that yes get vaxxed.

Those numbers tell you that they don't need to rush and get a vax. Those numbers tell us all...that they have nothing to worry about. 

Why some pretend otherwise is due to emotion or the simple fact that they don't look at the actual numbers. Now granted much of their emotion is based on the hyperventilating you see in the press. Rarely if ever does the press ever give actual numbers for these groups. If they did, people would move on in terms of wondering if and when young people should get vaxxed.


----------



## Speed (Sep 9, 2021)

we know a 23 college athlete got dose 2 and is in hospital with myocarditis.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 9, 2021)

start booking your trips to Arizona and stand by for the chicken littles whining on the forum


----------



## Alika M (Sep 9, 2021)

Speed said:


> we know a 23 college athlete got dose 2 and is in hospital with myocarditis.


You do realize viral or bacterial infection is a common cause myocarditis as well.  There are numerous medications that can cause, in rare instances, myocarditis as well. 

Myocarditis is inflammation of the heart muscle which responds to typical medical treatment.  Most patients return to physical activity after treatment for an episode of myocarditis


----------



## watfly (Sep 9, 2021)

Alika M said:


> You do realize viral or bacterial infection is a common cause myocarditis as well.  There are numerous medications that can cause, in rare instances, myocarditis as well.
> 
> Myocarditis is inflammation of the heart muscle which responds to typical medical treatment.  Most patients return to physical activity after treatment for an episode of myocarditis


Thats weird because when the virus was causing myocarditis in some children the fear mongers were freaking out.  It would seem to me any inflammation of the heart would be no bueno whether caused by the virus or the vaccine.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 9, 2021)

watfly said:


> Thats weird because when the virus was causing myocarditis in some children the fear mongers were freaking out.  It would seem to me any inflammation of the heart would be no bueno whether caused by the virus or the vaccine.


It's just rare.   Bad when it happens, but even for boys it's around 90-160 cases per million vaccinated kids.  Girls was 13-13.5 cases per million.

Myocarditis frequency for the viral infection is higher, but still low.  450 per million.

Working off memory here.  Grace posted a good article with the details.


----------



## Speed (Sep 10, 2021)

dad4 said:


> It's just rare.   Bad when it happens, but even for boys it's around 90-160 cases per million vaccinated kids.  Girls was 13-13.5 cases per million.
> 
> Myocarditis frequency for the viral infection is higher, but still low.  450 per million.
> 
> Working off memory here.  Grace posted a good article with the details.


I sit on our counties immunization coalition. ppl that Vax and have an adverse RXN regret the Vax. Ppl that get sick and didn't Vax wish they had. normal human RXN. it may be rare but for that kid still having significant issues from he is falling into the former.


----------



## Alika M (Sep 10, 2021)

Speed said:


> I sit on our counties immunization coalition. ppl that Vax and have an adverse RXN regret the Vax. Ppl that get sick and didn't Vax wish they had. normal human RXN. it may be rare but for that kid still having significant issues from he is falling into the former.


But people have to weigh risk.  There is inherent risk is ANYTHING.  There is risk driving, riding in a car, reason we wear seatbelts... to minimize risk.  A person has high blood pressure... which eventually will 100% kill you.  So you take a medication to lower that risk of death.  Taking that medication can also harm you, there is risk.  As my old pharmacy school professor preached... "there is no magic bullet that works 100% of the time.  all we are doing in the medical profession is trying to lower relative risk".

COVID is not 100% going to cause death, but its definitely high enough that we want to minimize that risk.  Same with influenza... it is not 100% lethal but enough where we try to make something to minimize that.  And these types of risk minimization benefits you, same as the seat belt or that HBP medication.

Getting an adverse reaction (to anything) and having regret is normal human behaviour.  But you have a higher chance of being alive.  Isn't that the end goal?


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Sep 10, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> start booking your trips to Arizona and stand by for the chicken littles whining on the forum


Speaking of Arizona…does anyone know if we are allowed to travel there for league? We were told that we may not be allowed for ECNL/ECRL games.


----------



## watfly (Sep 10, 2021)

Alika M said:


> But people have to weigh risk.  There is inherent risk is ANYTHING.  There is risk driving, riding in a car, reason we wear seatbelts... to minimize risk.  A person has high blood pressure... which eventually will 100% kill you.  So you take a medication to lower that risk of death.  Taking that medication can also harm you, there is risk.  As my old pharmacy school professor preached... "there is no magic bullet that works 100% of the time.  all we are doing in the medical profession is trying to lower relative risk".
> 
> COVID is not 100% going to cause death, but its definitely high enough that we want to minimize that risk.  Same with influenza... it is not 100% lethal but enough where we try to make something to minimize that.  And these types of risk minimization benefits you, same as the seat belt or that HBP medication.
> 
> Getting an adverse reaction (to anything) and having regret is normal human behaviour.  But you have a higher chance of being alive.  Isn't that the end goal?


Fair.  So what's the risk of a child being hospitalized for Covid in Socal?


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 10, 2021)

L.A. Unified school board approves COVID vaccine mandate for students 12 and older
					

Los Angeles school board members approved a plan Thursday to require all students 12 and older at the nation’s second-largest school district to be fully vaccinated against COVID-19 to attend…




					ktla.com
				




So now all the kids at High School will be vaccinated in LA County.  Does that mean new sports guidelines once again.


----------



## Dargle (Sep 10, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> L.A. Unified school board approves COVID vaccine mandate for students 12 and older
> 
> 
> Los Angeles school board members approved a plan Thursday to require all students 12 and older at the nation’s second-largest school district to be fully vaccinated against COVID-19 to attend…
> ...


Why?  There are schools in LA County that are not part of LAUSD.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 10, 2021)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> Speaking of Arizona…does anyone know if we are allowed to travel there for league? We were told that we may not be allowed for ECNL/ECRL games.


nothing yet.  if they didn't shut down surf cup (to the objections of nanny goats on here) they aren't shutting it down.  They followed the science and science won the day.  Which is rare with the current shot callers


----------



## Speed (Sep 10, 2021)

r


LifeOfSoccer said:


> Speaking of Arizona…does anyone know if we are allowed to travel there for league? We were told that we may not be allowed for ECNL/ECRL games.


really? and who is prohibiting travel?


----------



## MacDre (Sep 10, 2021)

Speed said:


> r
> 
> really? and who is prohibiting travel?


IDK, but explain this:








						WOMEN'S SOCCER'S MATCH AT CAL CANCELED
					

SACRAMENTO, Calif. - Sacramento State's women's soccer match at Cal, originally scheduled for 4 p.m., has been canceled.



					www.hornetsports.com


----------



## Speed (Sep 10, 2021)

MacDre said:


> IDK, but explain this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 10, 2021)

MacDre said:


> IDK, but explain this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The California women's soccer team's home contest vs. Sacramento State scheduled for this afternoon will not be played today based on direction from UC Berkeley's campus and local health authorities."

At least they didn't waste too many words not explaining the reason. I do find it odd that the UC Berkeley campus can give "direction". I've seen talking and dancing robots, but being able to communicate with the "grounds and buildings" is some next-level sh1t.


----------



## Dargle (Sep 11, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> "The California women's soccer team's home contest vs. Sacramento State scheduled for this afternoon will not be played today based on direction from UC Berkeley's campus and local health authorities."
> 
> At least they didn't waste too many words not explaining the reason. I do find it odd that the UC Berkeley campus can give "direction". I've seen talking and dancing robots, but being able to communicate with the "grounds and buildings" is some next-level sh1t.


I thought that was because of the fires in Norcal and the Air Quality Index?


----------



## dad4 (Sep 11, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> "The California women's soccer team's home contest vs. Sacramento State scheduled for this afternoon will not be played today based on direction from UC Berkeley's campus and local health authorities."
> 
> At least they didn't waste too many words not explaining the reason. I do find it odd that the UC Berkeley campus can give "direction". I've seen talking and dancing robots, but being able to communicate with the "grounds and buildings" is some next-level sh1t.


Berkeley's research in that area has long been cutting edge.  Their holistic communication and transcendent metaphysics department is second to none.*

*- on this plane.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Berkeley's research in that area has long been cutting edge.  Their holistic communication and transcendent metaphysics department is second to none.*
> 
> *- on this plane.


Quirky


----------



## MacDre (Sep 11, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Berkeley's research in that area has long been cutting edge.  Their holistic communication and transcendent metaphysics department is second to none.*
> 
> *- on this plane.


As a proud Alumni of UC Davis (Go Aggies!), I respectfully submit exhibit 1 of “*Slac-State*” journalism and academic standards.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 11, 2021)

Dargle said:


> I thought that was because of the fires in Norcal and the Air Quality Index?


I don’t think it was the air quality because I haven’t had to close my windows due to smoke this week.  I guess it’s possible that I didn’t notice the smoke either since smoky air is the new normal.


----------



## RedCard (Sep 11, 2021)

Dargle said:


> Why?  There are schools in LA County that are not part of LAUSD.


Private Schools


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 11, 2021)

Dargle said:


> I thought that was because of the fires in Norcal and the Air Quality Index?


I heard today it was Covid Protocol. Maybe they feel that's too much information to share. I also heard Cal had a softball player playing goalie for a game due to injuries and Covid Protocol. It's not firsthand information, so take it for what it's worth. It could just be the Berkeley Campus giving "misdirection" instead of direction or poor translation of the direction from the holistic communication and transcendent metaphysics department.


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 13, 2021)

Some complex are now starting to follow the COVID-19 County of Los Angeles Department of Public Health Protocol for Organized youth Sports

"Require all participants who are 12 and older, regardless of vaccination status, to take a COVID-19 test and submit proof of a negative test weekly if they train or attend camps at certain venues.  Dignity Health Sports Park for example was cited among others.


----------



## Footy30 (Sep 13, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Some complex are now starting to follow the COVID-19 County of Los Angeles Department of Public Health Protocol for Organized youth Sports
> 
> "Require all participants who are 12 and older, regardless of vaccination status, to take a COVID-19 test and submit proof of a negative test weekly if they train or attend camps at certain venues.  Dignity Health Sports Park for example was cited among others.



Couple of game cancellations  this past weekend due to positive covid tests...

Seems like only LA teams are doing it. Not sure if this will effect OC teams or Riverside, Ventura etc.

I can't keep up to be honest... lol


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 13, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> Couple of game cancellations  this past weekend due to positive covid tests...
> 
> Seems like only LA teams are doing it. Not sure if this will effect OC teams or Riverside, Ventura etc.
> 
> I can't keep up to be honest... lol


Venue based in LA County,  where people or teams come from is not material applies to all people who want to use those facilities in that County.  

Haven't heard about those other counties, but nocal has some in the news.


----------



## Footy30 (Sep 14, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Venue based in LA County,  where people or teams come from is not material applies to all people who want to use those facilities in that County.
> 
> Haven't heard about those other counties, but nocal has some in the news.


My bad, I re-read your post. I skimmed through it and missed the Complex part


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 15, 2021)

Does anyone else think the state of Ca. will now fall into the vaccine mandate and mask mandates that is happening elsewhere?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 15, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> Does anyone else think the state of Ca. will now fall into the vaccine mandate and mask mandates that is happening elsewhere?


Let’s just say there’s a much higher probability now.


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 15, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> Does anyone else think the state of Ca. will now fall into the vaccine mandate and mask mandates that is happening elsewhere?


Already happen at many public government funded places or property... LAUSD requiring the VAX,. CA universities to attend in person, live in the dorms, play Athletics need at least weekly tests and have heard some anti-vax people being dropped after certain dates after "exemptions" didn't check out. 

College Team up north in a different conference that he knows some of the players, whole team  out for two weeks due to COVID-19 protocols...( Tests)


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Sep 15, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> I heard today it was Covid Protocol. Maybe they feel that's too much information to share. I also heard Cal had a softball player playing goalie for a game due to injuries and Covid Protocol. It's not firsthand information, so take it for what it's worth. It could just be the Berkeley Campus giving "misdirection" instead of direction or poor translation of the direction from the holistic communication and transcendent metaphysics department.


They did have a softball player in goal and she killed it and was the defensive player of the week!  She used to play goalkeeper but went to Cal for softball. 








						Cal Softball Player Starts in Goal for Cal Soccer vs Santa Clara
					

Cal Softball Player Starts in Goal for Cal Soccer vs Santa Clara




					247sports.com


----------



## crush (Sep 15, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> Does anyone else think the state of Ca. will now fall into the vaccine mandate and mask mandates that is happening elsewhere?


100% Jose.  I already prepped my dd a few months ago on the truth.  She loves playing soccer matches bro and has put so much into over the last 11 years.  However, she will never do the jab(s)+booster injections forever in order to have the honor to play soccer in college.  Bye bye!!!  I had a feeling this would happen and I'm not mad at all.  College soccer is a trip from my perch these days.


----------



## focomoso (Sep 15, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> Does anyone else think the state of Ca. will now fall into the vaccine mandate and mask mandates that is happening elsewhere?


Hope so.


----------



## crush (Sep 15, 2021)

focomoso said:


> Hope so.


I hope not...lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I understand why you hope so.  It's cool, I know when my kind is not welcomed anymore.  Please help me relocate at least foco moso.  It's been hard for folks like me who believe in the Nuremberg Code #1 and Article 7.  However, I dont have it in me to fight with you guys anymore.  You won the big race lat night and got the most mail in and drop off votes, like ever.  You guys are nasty and tried to keep me from being born and now want my arms double Jabbed and boosters forever or get out of the state now!!!  No choice for my body?  I see the the piece of wood in your eyes that make you a hypocrite and I can;t be around low energy people anymore.  I need to buy time.  My dd soccer career is over soon so she can stay or leave too.  You pro-vaxxers can have it all.  Enjoy getting boosters forever.


----------



## RocketFile (Sep 15, 2021)

crush said:


> I hope not...lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I understand why you hope so.  It's cool, I know when my kind is not welcomed anymore.  Please help me relocate at least foco moso.  It's been hard for folks like me who believe in the Nuremberg Code #1 and Article 7.  However, I dont have it in me to fight with you guys anymore.  You won the big race lat night and got the most mail in and drop off votes, like ever.  You guys are nasty and tried to keep me from being born and now want my arms double Jabbed and boosters forever or get out of the state now!!!  No choice for my body?  I see the the piece of wood in your eyes that make you a hypocrite and I can;t be around low energy people anymore.  I need to buy time.  My dd soccer career is over soon so she can stay or leave too.  You pro-vaxxers can have it all.  Enjoy getting boosters forever.


Learn math


----------



## crush (Sep 15, 2021)

RocketFile said:


> Learn math


????????


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 15, 2021)

LOS ANGELES (KABC) -- A new Los Angeles County health order will be issued later this week requiring proof of COVID-19 vaccination for all customers and employees in indoor areas of bars, wineries, breweries, nightclubs and lounges, the county's public health officer announced Wednesday.








						New LA County health order to require proof of COVID vaccination for indoor areas of bars, wineries
					

A new L.A. County health order will be issued later this week requiring proof of vaccination for all customers and employees in indoor areas of bars, wineries and lounges.




					abc7.com
				




Besides having a bouncer at the door of each place how might this might be enforced.  Is every place going to hire Extra security or something?

This vax for not schism I'm not sure I particularly like to see the division so much, public safety is one thing but somethings are to be said about allowing choice and managing those risks.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 15, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> LOS ANGELES (KABC) -- A new Los Angeles County health order will be issued later this week requiring proof of COVID-19 vaccination for all customers and employees in indoor areas of bars, wineries, breweries, nightclubs and lounges, the county's public health officer announced Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, there's something to be said about how the latest studies indicate that someone who recovered from COVID has greater immunity than those with only the vaccine.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 15, 2021)

focomoso said:


> Hope so.


of course you do


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 15, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Also, there's something to be said about how the latest studies indicate that someone who recovered from COVID has greater immunity than those with only the vaccine.


and they don't figure that in....thats why it's no longer about the pandemic


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 15, 2021)

crush said:


> I hope not...lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I understand why you hope so.  It's cool, I know when my kind is not welcomed anymore.  Please help me relocate at least foco moso.  It's been hard for folks like me who believe in the Nuremberg Code #1 and Article 7.  However, I dont have it in me to fight with you guys anymore.  You won the big race lat night and got the most mail in and drop off votes, like ever.  You guys are nasty and tried to keep me from being born and now want my arms double Jabbed and boosters forever or get out of the state now!!!  No choice for my body?  I see the the piece of wood in your eyes that make you a hypocrite and I can;t be around low energy people anymore.  I need to buy time.  My dd soccer career is over soon so she can stay or leave too.  You pro-vaxxers can have it all.  Enjoy getting boosters forever.


I'm right behind you. couple years to retirement and a sophomore to get out of HS.


----------



## Chalklines (Sep 15, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> Does anyone else think the state of Ca. will now fall into the vaccine mandate and mask mandates that is happening elsewhere?


When the recall vote is official and in favor of Newsom, yes.









						California Recall Election Results
					

See full results and maps from the California recall election.



					www.nytimes.com


----------



## crush (Sep 15, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> I'm right behind you. couple years to retirement and a sophomore to get out of HS.


It got super personal today with old dear pal.  Some people with job for life are some of the most insensitive bastards I have ever met in my entire life. Selfish is a nice word for some of these people.  I will say after he got two jabs as quick as he could run to the Doc, he has become even more selfish & heart has gotten hard as ice, like cold brick in the freezer.  Dude was a cool guy before HRC lost.  Once she lost he went ape shit and now with me anti Vax, he hates me.  Old pal too bro,  Not all pals WHO got the injection act like this, but I'm starting to see them change and it breaks my heart.  They actually hate me Jose because I want freedom and will die for it.  My wife is Native Cherokee bro.  Someone at Apple store told her to sit somewhere else today if she wont wear a mask.  Can you believe that?  My wife said the dude was this big obese scared looking guy with fear written all over his eyes.  She asked him if he was ok and he told her to "move away please" as if she had a virus to give him.  These people are sick and scared little men. It's sad that dad is on here telling me to jab or please leave.  I call it, "F.A.T."  Fear, Anger and Terror.  One FAT dude   So sad but I can't handle it and having unhealthy people tell me to get a jab is insane.  I'm a very strong Empath male.  Scorpio Sun and very intense.  Anyway, all signs are pointing to head East.


----------



## supercell (Sep 16, 2021)

crush said:


> It got super personal today with old dear pal.  Some people with job for life are some of the most insensitive bastards I have ever met in my entire life. Selfish is a nice word for some of these people.  I will say after he got two jabs as quick as he could run to the Doc, he has become even more selfish & heart has gotten hard as ice, like cold brick in the freezer.  Dude was a cool guy before HRC lost.  Once she lost he went ape shit and now with me anti Vax, he hates me.  Old pal too bro,  Not all pals WHO got the injection act like this, but I'm starting to see them change and it breaks my heart.  They actually hate me Jose because I want freedom and will die for it.  My wife is Native Cherokee bro.  Someone at Apple store told her to sit somewhere else today if she wont wear a mask.  Can you believe that?  My wife said the dude was this big obese scared looking guy with fear written all over his eyes.  She asked him if he was ok and he told her to "move away please" as if she had a virus to give him.  These people are sick and scared little men. It's sad that dad is on here telling me to jab or please leave.  I call it, "F.A.T."  Fear, Anger and Terror.  One FAT dude   So sad but I can't handle it and having unhealthy people tell me to get a jab is insane.  I'm a very strong Empath male.  Scorpio Sun and very intense.  Anyway, all signs are pointing to head East.


Against my better judgement, I'll bite. Why is it that you think it will be any different to the east? Slightly less radical perhaps, but you're going to run into the same thing. People have the right to be safe, so vaccinate or test regularly, those are going to the choices everywhere soon.


----------



## crush (Sep 16, 2021)

supercell said:


> Against my better judgement, I'll bite. *Why is it that you think it will be any different to the east?* Slightly less radical perhaps, but *you're going to run into the same thing.* *People have the right to be safe, so vaccinate or test regularly, those are going to the choices everywhere soon.*


Bite all you want, I love to debate.  Espola got his ass handed to him by me and now he ignores me.  Grace T destroyed him.  He comes on with different avatars. Total loser and cheater who lies and deceives people all day with fake shit.   

*Blue color response:* I'm driving East and looking to live in KOA Camp sites.  I tested this already and the people have been super cool.  I also have a very rich friend building a private RV Camping site in the Ozark Mountains in AK, where no one is wearing a freaking mask.  

*Green color response: *Not outside of California and especially not out in the open and with nature.  City people are jabbed and masked and that's not for me or me wife

*Red color response: *U R A POD for that comment and why I have to leave the state.  I lost 45 pounds, BMI is excellent, no more high this or that, total six pack, no meat, no booze.  Last, I choose to use my immune system that God gave me  

Crush is response from my heart.  You guys are so scared and full of fear.  I believe you will be on the wrong side of history and your choice will be a bad one.  I can;t handle low energy people like you so my wife and I will leave.  KOA has some nice spots outside Nashville, TN.  Cherokee National Forrest my be right down our ally.  My real last name is Kirk and I come from the bloodline of WW and the Scottish Highlanders.  I'm hear to seek justice for all the passed abuse from the Elitists over the years.  Anyway dude, it's all yours for now.  I hope to come back when all the vaxers have learned a lesson or two.  Any other wokies or Robert the Bruce types have a question?  Take a bite and debate the great crush.  I will take the show on the road and share our story of survival with anyone on here.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 16, 2021)

crush said:


> Bite all you want, I love to debate.  Espola got his ass handed to him by me and now he ignores me.  Grace T destroyed him.  He comes on with different avatars. Total loser and cheater who lies and deceives people all day with fake shit.
> 
> *Blue color response:* I'm driving East and looking to live in KOA Camp sites.  I tested this already and the people have been super cool.  I also have a very rich friend building a private RV Camping site in the Ozark Mountains in AK, where no one is wearing a freaking mask.
> 
> ...


You can buy an Island in the Bahamas somewhere around Turks and Caicos.  Be like the Puritan settlers and start your own shit homie.  Too many campsites are ran by “the man” and they’re not safe.

POWER TO THE PEOPLE!


----------



## crush (Sep 16, 2021)

MacDre said:


> You can buy an Island in the Bahamas somewhere around Turks and Caicos.  Be like the Puritan settlers and start your own shit homie.  Too many campsites are ran by “the man” and they’re not safe.
> 
> POWER TO THE PEOPLE!


54 years old and I was all in California.  It's come down to jab and be like all the rest or find a new path.  I have no boat to go outside of the USA and I can;t fly.  You can have the city shit homie.  I'm going outside and alone with my wife, my two dogs and just a few others.  Bye bye


----------



## crush (Sep 16, 2021)

P.S. Dre, no surf lessons for you either.  These are the consequences of a few ultra rich who got caught cheating and because they can;t or wont confess, they will make you their booster bitch for life.  Have fun with the low energy folks.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 16, 2021)

crush said:


> 54 years old and I was all in California.  It's come down to jab and be like all the rest or find a new path.  I have no boat to go outside of the USA and I can;t fly.  You can have the city shit homie.  I'm going outside and alone with my wife, my two dogs and just a few others.  Bye bye
> 
> View attachment 11665


I object.  What about the kids?  The kids need you and like the city.  Will you get the jab for the youngins?


----------



## MacDre (Sep 16, 2021)

crush said:


> P.S. Dre, no surf lessons for you either.  These are the consequences of a few ultra rich who got caught cheating and because they can;t or wont confess, they will make you their booster bitch for life.  Have fun with the low energy folks.


Nah, I have a boat and an Island in the Bahamas.  I’ve been a booster bitch since recruit training at MCRD; who in the hell knows what the Corps is shooting recruits and Marines up with and they have no say in the matter.
As my CO used to say “Dre, in the Corps we fight for democracy but live in a dictatorship.” Orders are orders; live with it.


----------



## crush (Sep 16, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I object.  What about the kids?  The kids need you and like the city.  Will you get the jab for the youngins?


If my kids were younger then they would go with us.  My son is almost done at State.  He and his girlfriend will be joining us once my wife and I settle on where to make our home base.  Many of my rich friends are buying land.  Colin is looking at Ozark and building a private camp site for those who want to get away from the jabbers and all their fear.  Time to build away from the city and suburbs.  We will do KOA site ((avg night around $40 with all the hooks ups bro)) to scout where we will make home, homie.  It wont be in the city.  Hell no!!!


----------



## crush (Sep 16, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Nah, I have a boat and an Island in the Bahamas.  I’ve been a booster bitch since recruit training at MCRD; who in the hell knows what the Corps is shooting recruits and Marines up with and they have no say in the matter.
> As my CO used to say “Dre, in the Corps we fight for democracy but live in a dictatorship.” Orders are orders; live with it.


So true.  They ((The Marines)) didnt take me or God stopped me somehow from passing an easy test that today I pass.  I was good at obeying coaches but not teachers.  My coaches all balled and could back up the talk.  The teachers seemed like all talk and no action.  I do believe I would have made an excellent Marine.  Like I told you before, I went Holy Warrior instead for 30 years and tried to obey the Word of God and be like Christ.  Try that out Dre for 30 years. Not no phonie pony either, but the real deal disciple of Christ 24/7. 7 days a week and hard core talks of openness to not sin.  I really tried to be the best I could be.  Attorneys got the best of me Dre and I will never go to a church or a church org to seek God ever again.  I better stop. I going off on religious tangent.  If you love your church, I bless you and this is not about one particular denomination or cult ((I follow a man or woman instead of Christ)).  This is truly, truly about kids bro and how bad they have been treated over the thousands of years.  You will soon find out what all this has been about.  It's not about Joe or t or the jab or mask or no jab and lose it all because of being caught doing the worse nasty shot it will even make you change for the better.  I have changed for the better.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 16, 2021)

supercell said:


> so vaccinate or test regularly, those are going to the choices everywhere soon.


I'm not convinced this is inevitable. Delta appears to be on its way down and overall immunity will be pretty high once it burns out. The latest studies appear to indicate that having it confers better immunity than the shot. So, how do they reconcile that with a vaccine requirement? Enforcement will be challenging, expensive, and divisive. On the other end, how close is a state like Florida or Texas to requiring vaccine mandates? Seems like a long way to me.


----------



## supercell (Sep 16, 2021)

crush said:


> Bite all you want, I love to debate.  Espola got his ass handed to him by me and now he ignores me.  Grace T destroyed him.  He comes on with different avatars. Total loser and cheater who lies and deceives people all day with fake shit.
> 
> *Blue color response:* I'm driving East and looking to live in KOA Camp sites.  I tested this already and the people have been super cool.  I also have a very rich friend building a private RV Camping site in the Ozark Mountains in AK, where no one is wearing a freaking mask.
> 
> ...


That sounds like an excellent plan if you aren't happy with the way things are headed, at least in the near term.  If you separate yourself from the bulk of the population, you'll have to deal with less of this sort of thing. 
I'm just reporting the way it is whether we like it or not. And BTW, you have no idea who I am or what my choices are. Easy tiger.


----------



## crush (Sep 16, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> I'm not convinced this is inevitable. Delta appears to be on its way down and overall immunity will be pretty high once it burns out. The latest studies appear to indicate that having it confers better immunity than the shot. So, how do they reconcile that with a vaccine requirement? Enforcement will be challenging, expensive, and divisive. On the other end, how close is a state like Florida or Texas to requiring vaccine mandates? Seems like a long way to me.


I love how you write.  I write with deep emotion and from personal pain from the past that I feel, so take everything with a grain of salt, it's just how I feel at any given moment.  On top of that, I am super open with my inner thoughts, which for some reason bothers those in high places.  They really want my kind out.  You do see that, right?  Same assholes on FB when HRC lost to t.  Seriously, the same punks are now telling me the only choice folks like me will have is shot, mask up, test, contact trasing, boosters and more boosters.  That's the only choice folks will have according to super cell and others like dad and espola and that GG ((EOTL fella who threaten me and my dd)).  These same DHs stole soccer, I swear.  They want it all and do not want to share with those who think critically, ask a few questions and who have the ability and the strength to probe and poke, even those who can ruin your reputation, lie about being a club hopper and all sorts of cheating scams we all find ourselves in.  This is Gotham City as we watched at the movies.  Where is Batman?  I only see Jokers and felons.lol!


----------



## crush (Sep 16, 2021)

supercell said:


> That sounds like an excellent plan if you aren't happy with the way things are headed, at least in the near term.  If you separate yourself from the bulk of the population, you'll have to deal with less of this sort of thing.
> I'm just reporting the way it is whether we like it or not. And BTW, you have no idea who I am or what my choices are. Easy tiger.


Ok Tiger.  Thanks for reporting the news as you see it.  Who are you super cell?  BTW, try catching a wild cat ((tiger)) locked in a room with no windows and you have to catch him with your bare hands so you can give him a shot.  The wild Tiger is pissed off, hungry, thirsty and lost it all and it's your job to calm the kitty.  That's what is going on and what you and so many like you who bite on my satire need to see.  Deal with it, I am!!!


----------



## MacDre (Sep 16, 2021)

crush said:


> If my kids were younger then they would go with us.  My son is almost done at State.  He and his girlfriend will be joining us once my wife and I settle on where to make our home base.  Many of my rich friends are buying land.  Colin is looking at Ozark and building a private camp site for those who want to get away from the jabbers and all their fear.  Time to build away from the city and suburbs.  We will do KOA site ((avg night around $40 with all the hooks ups bro)) to scout where we will make home, homie.  It wont be in the city.  Hell no!!!


Camping on BLM land is free homie…FYI

And no, I’m not talking about Black Lives Matter Land.


----------



## crush (Sep 16, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Camping on BLM land is free homie…FYI
> 
> And no, I’m not talking about Black Lives Matter Land.


Some Walmarts are cool with sleepover.  Also, rest stops in California is free for 8 hours.  Here's my plan bro.  I will take the wife and stay at the beach all day for free ((have annual free pass brah)) with RV/Trailer ((not sure yet)) and just work from the beach.  It closes at 10pm.  I'll drive South on the 5 fwry and crash at the rest stop until 8am.  CHP will knock on my window if I go over the 8 hours.  This is Marine Country and super safe.  I will then go to Cardiff and chill at beach all day and work the phones.  Leave at 10pm and head North on 5 fwry and sleep at Rest Stop again.  I can do that all day and night and it's all free and I get to be on the beach still.  This is what my brain is saying if I want to stay in California.  I'm 99% out of here, I just dont know when.


----------



## crush (Sep 16, 2021)

No mask or jab out here.  This is calling me like no other time.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 16, 2021)

crush said:


> Some Walmarts are cool with sleepover.  Also, rest stops in California is free for 8 hours.  Here's my plan bro.  I will take the wife and stay at the beach all day for free ((have annual free pass brah)) with RV/Trailer ((not sure yet)) and just work from the beach.  It closes at 10pm.  I'll drive South on the 5 fwry and crash at the rest stop until 8am.  CHP will knock on my window if I go over the 8 hours.  This is Marine Country and super safe.  I will then go to Cardiff and chill at beach all day and work the phones.  Leave at 10pm and head North on 5 fwry and sleep at Rest Stop again.  I can do that all day and night and it's all free and I get to be on the beach still.  This is what my brain is saying if I want to stay in California.  I'm 99% out of here, I just dont know when.


You can also go north and travel the ALCAN until you hit Alaska.  Alaska is beautiful and according to Sarah Palin you can even see Russia!


----------



## Speed (Sep 16, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Camping on BLM land is free homie…FYI
> 
> And no, I’m not talking about Black Lives Matter Land.


haha, I spent all summers living on BLM land so I have a hard time pivoting my brain to the other BLM....Kinda like the major PPE (phillosophy, Political scene an economics) my DDD is considering brain doesn't move from the other PPE


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 16, 2021)

MacDre said:


> You can also go north and travel the ALCAN until you hit Alaska.  Alaska is beautiful and according to Sarah Palin you can even see Russia!


yes, you can see russia from alaska.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> yes, you can see russia from alaska.


The part of Russia you can see from Alaska is almost as insignificant as the part of Alaska you can see it from.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 16, 2021)

espola said:


> The part of Russia you can see from Alaska is almost as insignificant as the part of Alaska you can see it from.


and?


----------



## Mosafie (Sep 22, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> L.A. Unified school board approves COVID vaccine mandate for students 12 and older
> 
> 
> Los Angeles school board members approved a plan Thursday to require all students 12 and older at the nation’s second-largest school district to be fully vaccinated against COVID-19 to attend…
> ...


Probably yes. College athletes in California schools are fully vaccinated but they still test weekly. Mainly because the people they interact with outside school may still not be vaccinated.

Good news is the positivity rate in fully vaccinated young are super low. USC tests thousands of students weekly. Their positivity rate is between only 0.2-0.4% even during surges in the surrounding community. 130 people out of 37000.


----------



## Alika M (Sep 23, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> I'm not convinced this is inevitable. Delta appears to be on its way down and overall immunity will be pretty high once it burns out. The latest studies appear to indicate that having it confers better immunity than the shot. So, how do they reconcile that with a vaccine requirement? Enforcement will be challenging, expensive, and divisive. On the other end, how close is a state like Florida or Texas to requiring vaccine mandates? Seems like a long way to me.


Check your facts Kicking.  Delta is appearing to slow down some, yes, and there will be some immediate immunity but many studies have shown naive/natural COVID infection and subsequent immunity (if you survive, which is still a big if) is short lived.  Much less than immunity from the vaccine.  Just look at how many people have gotten COVID twice, and in many instances the second time was worse than the first.  Whereas vaccinated who have gotten infected, most had a mild cold.  Anti-vaxxers come up with every excuse in the book....its pathetic


----------



## Mosafie (Sep 23, 2021)

Moderna CEO on the news today says they expect Covid pandemic to end next year. Because Delta is so contagious they expect most everyone to have either gotten the vaccine or be infected by Delta. So most will have some type of immunity if they survive.

Moderna is testing a 2022 booster shot that will cover both Delta and Beta variants.


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2021)

Mosafie said:


> Moderna CEO on the news today says they expect Covid pandemic to end next year. Because Delta is so contagious they expect most everyone to have either gotten the vaccine or be infected by Delta. So most will have some type of immunity *if they survive.
> 
> Moderna is testing a 2022 booster shot that will cover both Delta and Beta variants.*


God I hope I do.  I guess my pal will get his boosters.  I'm good with whatever anyone feels is best for their body.


----------



## watfly (Sep 23, 2021)

Alika M said:


> Check your facts Kicking.  Delta is appearing to slow down some, yes, and there will be some immediate immunity but many studies have shown naive/natural COVID infection and subsequent immunity (if you survive, which is still a big if) is short lived.  Much less than immunity from the vaccine.  Just look at how many people have gotten COVID twice, and in many instances the second time was worse than the first.  Whereas vaccinated who have gotten infected, most had a mild cold.  Anti-vaxxers come up with every excuse in the book....its pathetic


There is a whole thread in Off Topic on vaccines, I suggest you propose your theories there.


----------



## GoldenGate (Sep 23, 2021)

watfly said:


> There is a whole thread in Off Topic on vaccines, I suggest you propose your theories there.


Watfly doesn't like anyone who doesn't support his anti-vax conspiracy theories.  Notably Watfly had not problem with the off topic anti-vaxxer comment, just the response to it.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 23, 2021)

Mosafie said:


> Probably yes. College athletes in California schools are fully vaccinated but they still test weekly. Mainly because the people they interact with outside school may still not be vaccinated.
> 
> Good news is the positivity rate in fully vaccinated young are super low. USC tests thousands of students weekly. Their positivity rate is between only 0.2-0.4% even during surges in the surrounding community. 130 people out of 37000.


HS athletes test weekly too.  My player gave me this after XC practice this past Monday.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 23, 2021)

Alika M said:


> Check your facts Kicking.  Delta is appearing to slow down some, yes, and there will be some immediate immunity but many studies have shown naive/natural COVID infection and subsequent immunity (if you survive, which is still a big if) is short lived.  Much less than immunity from the vaccine.


This is wrong, and as @watfly suggests, it's in the wrong thread. To go down the "vaccine vs. natural immunity" rabbit hole, complete with people who post links with their arguments, check out the "Vaccine" thread in Off-Topic. This is all I will post on this thread regarding these theories. To the others on this thread, I suggest ignoring the EOTL clones that appear to be pooping (that was a typo, yet is actually more appropriate) up. Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2021)

GoldenGate said:


> Watfly doesn't like anyone who doesn't support his anti-vax conspiracy theories.  Notably Watfly had not problem with the off topic anti-vaxxer comment, just the response to it.


EOTL is the Anti-Christ.


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> This is wrong, and as @watfly suggests, it's in the wrong thread. To go down the "vaccine vs. natural immunity" rabbit hole, complete with people who post links with their arguments, check out the "Vaccine" thread in Off-Topic. This is all I will post on this thread regarding these theories. To the others on this thread, I suggest ignoring the EOTL clones that appear to be pooping (that was a typo, yet is actually more appropriate) up. Don't feed the trolls.


Too late.  I have edit abilities.  Should I delete the "anti-Christ" attack on this devil troll bro?  I will do whatever you tell me to do.  I love you


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2021)

WARNING!!!!

Do NOT feed the trolls.  Golden Gate=EOTL or some like to call him Lucifer.


----------



## GoldenGate (Sep 23, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> This is wrong, and as @watfly suggests, it's in the wrong thread. To go down the "vaccine vs. natural immunity" rabbit hole, complete with people who post links with their arguments, check out the "Vaccine" thread in Off-Topic. This is all I will post on this thread regarding these theories. To the others on this thread, I suggest ignoring the EOTL clones that appear to be pooping (that was a typo, yet is actually more appropriate) up. Don't feed the trolls.


That's rich coming from the person who took the thread off topic and led Alika M to respond.


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2021)

@Dom, the crazies have left the asylums.  We need some help with off thread rules.  It seems when someone has a great take, the other side get's all mad and wants it taken to the off topic section.  I have feeling this whole place will go nuts so it might be just a mute point.  If your lurking right now, get off your ass and have a take and dont suck.  I have a pal who comes here every week to read and laugh at us all.  Well guess what buddy, I'm laughing at you now bro and you know who you are.  Time to smack back or get lost!!!  Some of us poor our souls out for all to see and make fun of.


----------



## GoldenGate (Sep 23, 2021)

crush said:


> I hope not...lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I understand why you hope so.  It's cool, I know when my kind is not welcomed anymore.  Please help me relocate at least foco moso.  It's been hard for folks like me who believe in the Nuremberg Code #1 and Article 7.  However, I dont have it in me to fight with you guys anymore.  You won the big race lat night and got the most mail in and drop off votes, like ever.  You guys are nasty and tried to keep me from being born and now want my arms double Jabbed and boosters forever or get out of the state now!!!  No choice for my body?  I see the the piece of wood in your eyes that make you a hypocrite and I can;t be around low energy people anymore.  I need to buy time.  My dd soccer career is over soon so she can stay or leave too.  You pro-vaxxers can have it all.  Enjoy getting boosters forever.


Check it out, apparently the "Nuremberg Code" is "on topic" in a thread discussing youth sports in Los Angeles - according to anti-vaxxers.


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2021)

GoldenGate said:


> Check it out, apparently the "Nuremberg Code" is "on topic" in a thread discussing youth sports in Los Angeles - according to anti-vaxxers.


Hello darkness my old friend.  How are you feeling this morning on 9/23?  I hear it's a special holiday for folks like you.  Tomorrow will be the beginning of the "end of the line" for you.  The new line will be based on honesty, truth and fairness and justice for all, not cheating and being a fraudster.  Nice knowing you dude.  Like I said before, we all have darkness and we all have a choice to live in the darkness or the light.  It's not too late to capitulate.


----------



## GoldenGate (Sep 23, 2021)

crush said:


> So true.  They ((The Marines)) didnt take me or God stopped me somehow from passing an easy test that today I pass.  I was good at obeying coaches but not teachers.  My coaches all balled and could back up the talk.  The teachers seemed like all talk and no action.  I do believe I would have made an excellent Marine.  Like I told you before, I went Holy Warrior instead for 30 years and tried to obey the Word of God and be like Christ.  Try that out Dre for 30 years. Not no phonie pony either, but the real deal disciple of Christ 24/7. 7 days a week and hard core talks of openness to not sin.  I really tried to be the best I could be.  Attorneys got the best of me Dre and I will never go to a church or a church org to seek God ever again.  I better stop. I going off on religious tangent.  If you love your church, I bless you and this is not about one particular denomination or cult ((I follow a man or woman instead of Christ)).  This is truly, truly about kids bro and how bad they have been treated over the thousands of years.  You will soon find out what all this has been about.  It's not about Joe or t or the jab or mask or no jab and lose it all because of being caught doing the worse nasty shot it will even make you change for the better.  I have changed for the better.


Definitely "on topic".  I can see how being a Holy Warrior relates to a Los Angeles County ordinance relating to vaccines - to anti-vaxxers.


----------



## GoldenGate (Sep 23, 2021)

crush said:


> 54 years old and I was all in California.  It's come down to jab and be like all the rest or find a new path.  I have no boat to go outside of the USA and I can;t fly.  You can have the city shit homie.  I'm going outside and alone with my wife, my two dogs and just a few others.  Bye bye
> 
> View attachment 11665


Check out this great photo that is relevant to the LA County ordinance - to anti-vaxxers.


----------



## GoldenGate (Sep 23, 2021)

crush said:


> It got super personal today with old dear pal.  Some people with job for life are some of the most insensitive bastards I have ever met in my entire life. Selfish is a nice word for some of these people.  I will say after he got two jabs as quick as he could run to the Doc, he has become even more selfish & heart has gotten hard as ice, like cold brick in the freezer.  Dude was a cool guy before HRC lost.  Once she lost he went ape shit and now with me anti Vax, he hates me.  Old pal too bro,  Not all pals WHO got the injection act like this, but I'm starting to see them change and it breaks my heart.  They actually hate me Jose because I want freedom and will die for it.  My wife is Native Cherokee bro.  Someone at Apple store told her to sit somewhere else today if she wont wear a mask.  Can you believe that?  My wife said the dude was this big obese scared looking guy with fear written all over his eyes.  She asked him if he was ok and he told her to "move away please" as if she had a virus to give him.  These people are sick and scared little men. It's sad that dad is on here telling me to jab or please leave.  I call it, "F.A.T."  Fear, Anger and Terror.  One FAT dude   So sad but I can't handle it and having unhealthy people tell me to get a jab is insane.  I'm a very strong Empath male.  Scorpio Sun and very intense.  Anyway, all signs are pointing to head East.


Making fun of Apple employees is definitely relevant to an LA County ordinance re vaccinations for athletes - to anti-vaxxers.


----------



## GoldenGate (Sep 23, 2021)

crush said:


> Some Walmarts are cool with sleepover.  Also, rest stops in California is free for 8 hours.  Here's my plan bro.  I will take the wife and stay at the beach all day for free ((have annual free pass brah)) with RV/Trailer ((not sure yet)) and just work from the beach.  It closes at 10pm.  I'll drive South on the 5 fwry and crash at the rest stop until 8am.  CHP will knock on my window if I go over the 8 hours.  This is Marine Country and super safe.  I will then go to Cardiff and chill at beach all day and work the phones.  Leave at 10pm and head North on 5 fwry and sleep at Rest Stop again.  I can do that all day and night and it's all free and I get to be on the beach still.  This is what my brain is saying if I want to stay in California.  I'm 99% out of here, I just dont know when.


Sleeping in Walmart parking lots is surely relevant to an LA County ordinance relating to vaccination of student athletes - to anti-vaxxers.


----------



## GoldenGate (Sep 23, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Not to get into politics, but this isn't really true.  IIUC, the reason why the counties can still issue these restrictions is because California's state of emergency declaration is still in effect.  Newsom was urged to lift it when he lifted the state tier system back early summer, but declined to do so, to give the counties the flexibility to do stuff like this (mask mandates too)


When a "strict constructionist" anti-vaxxer flat out lies a few days before the recall election that the Governor is responsible for a county implementing an ordinance, is that on topic, or just on topic for anti-vaxxers?


----------



## watfly (Sep 23, 2021)

GoldenGate said:


> Watfly doesn't like anyone who doesn't support his anti-vax conspiracy theories.  Notably Watfly had not problem with the off topic anti-vaxxer comment, just the response to it.


I won't respond to your posts since they speak for themselves, but I will set the record straight that I'm pro-Vax and highly recommend vaccinations (despite the fact that my child has had a troubling side effect from the vax for a number of months).  However, don't base your vaccination decisions on advice from me, other forum posters or politicians.  I'd recommend you take the advice of your personal physician(s).

Back to the topic at hand, have any LA clubs implemented testing of their players?


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2021)

Damn dude, that is some good investigative reporting.  I WILL NOT GET THE JAB FOR SUPER DEEP RELIGOUS REASONS AND SUPER DUPER DEEP PERSONAL REASONS and because my pal who is a teacher in the IE has blood clots and now on blood thinner 24/7.  Also, to LA County health officials, I write in Satire.  I will not sleep at Sams place, I promise.


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2021)

GoldenGate said:


> Making fun of Apple employees is definitely relevant to an LA County ordinance re vaccinations for athletes - to anti-vaxxers.


It was Apple customer dumb dumb.  The employees were super nice to my wife.  Stop lying coach.  This EOTL is why youth soccer is ruined and needs a hugh overhaul.  Lying SOS!!!!


----------



## Dargle (Sep 23, 2021)

watfly said:


> I won't respond to your posts since they speak for themselves, but I will set the record straight that I'm pro-Vax and highly recommend vaccinations (despite the fact that my child has had a troubling side effect from the vax for a number of months).  However, don't base your vaccination decisions on advice from me, other forum posters or politicians.  I'd recommend you take the advice of your personal physician(s).
> 
> Back to the topic at hand, have any LA clubs implemented testing of their players?


Yes.  I know several clubs that are requiring players to show proof of vaccination or, if they haven't been vaccinated or don't want to answer the question, proof of a negative test within 72 hours of a game to be eligible for that game, all as required by the LA County rule.  I don't know about the small clubs, but as far as the bigger clubs go, I don't know any in LA County that aren't following the new rules.


----------



## watfly (Sep 23, 2021)

Dargle said:


> Yes.  I know several clubs that are requiring players to show proof of vaccination or, if they haven't been vaccinated or don't want to answer the question, proof of a negative test within 72 hours of a game to be eligible for that game, all as required by the LA County rule.  I don't know about the small clubs, but as far as the bigger clubs go, I don't know any in LA County that aren't following the new rules.


Is LA County providing free testing, or do parents have to foot the bill?

For San Diego city schools if you're deemed "exposed", vaccinated or not, you have to have to test negative 3-4x in the span of 10 days to stay in school otherwise you have to wait 14 days to return to school.  The bar has been set pretty low for the definition of exposed...basically being in the same room as someone who is positive.  Testing is provided free of charge, although the testing sites rotate so it may not be available at your school.


----------



## Alika M (Sep 23, 2021)

GoldenGate said:


> Watfly doesn't like anyone who doesn't support his anti-vax conspiracy theories.  Notably Watfly had not problem with the off topic anti-vaxxer comment, just the response to it.


yep... apparently some CAN post anti-vaxxer comment anywhere but other CAN'T post the opposite unless its in the proper forum... smh


----------



## watfly (Sep 23, 2021)

Dargle said:


> Yes.  I know several clubs that are requiring players to show proof of vaccination or, if they haven't been vaccinated or don't want to answer the question, proof of a negative test within 72 hours of a game to be eligible for that game, all as required by the LA County rule.  I don't know about the small clubs, but as far as the bigger clubs go, I don't know any in LA County that aren't following the new rules.


I would "assume" that would apply to non-LA teams playing a game in LA?  Have you run across that yet?  We have games in LA next month, curious to see what happens.  I'm aware the most kids on our team are vaccinated, but I don't know for certain that all are vaccinated.


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2021)

Alika M said:


> yep... apparently some CAN post anti-vaxxer comment anywhere but other CAN'T post the opposite unless its in the proper forum... smh


Let it fly today is my motto.  Let's get real for reals.  It's a free country.  Pro-Vaxers vs the Anti-Vaxers.  Let the debate begin.  Espola is a big baby and won't debate crush because I crush him just about every time.  He ignore me two years ago because I won the debates.  This is a very decisive issue, just like when Hillary got her ass handed to her in 2016.  Folks like you and Golden Gate and Espola have been ruining lives with all your bull shit and lies.  We could have done this without the scam btw.  I am a God fearing and independent thinker and when I think, I think the worse about you.


----------



## Dargle (Sep 23, 2021)

watfly said:


> Is LA County providing free testing, or do parents have to foot the bill?
> 
> For San Diego city schools if you're deemed "exposed", vaccinated or not, you have to have to test negative 3-4x in the span of 10 days to stay in school otherwise you have to wait 14 days to return to school.  The bar has been set pretty low for the definition of exposed...basically being in the same room as someone who is positive.  Testing is provided free of charge, although the testing sites rotate so it may not be available at your school.


On my son's team, I'm pretty sure everyone who wasn't already vaccinated either got vaccinated or they already had free regular testing through their school. I think LA County and City of LA do still provide free testing, but I don't think they have as many mega sites as they used to have so it's likely not very convenient.


----------



## watfly (Sep 23, 2021)

crush said:


> Let it fly today is my motto.  Let's get real for reals.  It's a free country.  Pro-Vaxers vs the Anti-Vaxers.  Let the debate begin.  Espola is a big baby and won't debate crush because I crush him just about every time.  He ignore me two years ago because I won the debates.  This is a very decisive issue, just like when Hillary got her ass handed to her in 2016.  Folks like you and Golden Gate and Espola have been ruining lives with all your bull shit and lies.  We could have done this without the scam btw.  I am a God fearing and independent thinker and when I think, I think the worse about you.


Crush my friend, I think everyday is "Let it fly today" for you.  No offense but I'd recommend you also take it to off-topic.


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2021)

watfly said:


> I would "assume" that would apply to non-LA teams playing a game in LA?  Have you run across that yet?  We have games in LA next month, curious to see what happens.  I'm aware the most kids on our team are vaccinated, but I don't know for certain that all are vaccinated.


This is is inane that some of you know who got vax and who didnt.  Total gossip bull shit wat fly.  This is getting way to personal for my liking.  In my old church days, the elitist in the church would always go around bragging about their kids baptism.  It was like, "so and so kid does not want to follow Christ and now their becoming little anti-christ.  My child made the right decision"  What a joke all this has become.  I have to leave for work.,  Bye bye


----------



## Dargle (Sep 23, 2021)

watfly said:


> I would "assume" that would apply to non-LA teams playing a game in LA?  Have you run across that yet?  We have games in LA next month, curious to see what happens.  I'm aware the most kids on our team are vaccinated, but I don't know for certain that all are vaccinated.


Not sure since we haven't had any games against non-LA County teams yet.  My guess is the clubs are mostly doing it (and documenting it) for their own teams because of insurance reasons and because their field operators require it.  It's possible some leagues may be enforcing the rule, but otherwise I don't know who would be checking.


----------



## watfly (Sep 23, 2021)

crush said:


> This is is inane that some of you know who got vax and who didnt.  Total gossip bull shit wat fly.  This is getting way to personal for my liking.  In my old church days, the elitist in the church would always go around bragging about their kids baptism.  It was like, "so and so kid does not want to follow Christ and now their becoming little anti-christ.  My child made the right decision"  What a joke all this has become.  I have to leave for work.,  Bye bye


Slow your roll.  No one is bragging and no one is being nosy.  It just comes up in the course of conversation, because you know Covid is a popular topic.  I can tell you that none of the parents seem to care about anyone's vaccination status.


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 23, 2021)

watfly said:


> Back to the topic at hand, have any LA clubs implemented testing of their players?


Yes those using some public facilities to practice or play may have vax and/or testing requirements.

 Phasing in ranging from now to October and other deadlines looming, not sure how much clubs are involved besides the managers compiling data.


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 23, 2021)

watfly said:


> Slow your roll.  No one is bragging and no one is being nosy.  It just comes up in the course of conversation, because you know Covid is a popular topic.  I can tell you that none of the parents seem to care about anyone's vaccination status.


Can get dicey when positive tests come around or the x day quarantines happen.  

Even when a planned  opposing team is canceled because of protocol everyone is snooping around for status so people care when it effects them.


----------



## watfly (Sep 23, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Can get dicey when positive tests come around or the x day quarantines happen.
> 
> Even when a planned  opposing team is canceled because of protocol everyone is snooping around for status so people care when it effects them.


Good point, the policy does promote snooping. So lets say a kid tests positive for Covid within 72 hours of game time, I assume that team can't play because they've been exposed to that player?


----------



## Mosafie (Sep 23, 2021)

MacDre said:


> HS athletes test weekly too.  My player gave me this after XC practice this past Monday.


Testing is going to be an issue of the schools are not going to pay for them

As of 8/31 health insurance companies no longer have to pay for weekly covid test for activity or employment purposes.

They will only pay if symptomatic or possible exposure for disease diagnotics.

Test can be $150 a week.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 23, 2021)

Mosafie said:


> Testing is going to be an issue of the schools are not going to pay for them
> 
> As of 8/31 health insurance companies no longer have to pay for weekly covid test for activity or employment purposes.
> 
> ...


My district informed us that we will be sent a link for weekly approval of testing.  Test will be supervised by a trained staff member.  The student will self administer every Monday during the season.  The test will be sent off to a lab for processing.  Results should come back in approximately 3 days.  If the students misses the Monday test, they may not participate in sport that week.

This is from a notice from Contra Costa Health Services Department (CCHS) and CIF.  Seems to me, that this could be problematic for soccer clubs in Co Co County.


----------



## watfly (Sep 23, 2021)

MacDre said:


> My district informed us that we will be sent a link for weekly approval of testing.  Test will be supervised by a trained staff member.  The student will self administer every Monday during the season.  The test will be sent off to a lab for processing.  Results should come back in approximately 3 days.  If the students misses the Monday test, they may not participate in sport that week.
> 
> This is from a notice from Contra Costa Health Services Department (CCHS) and CIF.  Seems to me, that this could be problematic for soccer clubs in Co Co County.


For vaccinated and unvaccinated?


----------



## MacDre (Sep 23, 2021)

watfly said:


> For vaccinated and unvaccinated?


Vaccination is mandatory for all age eligible.


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2021)

MacDre said:


> My district informed us that we will be sent a link for weekly approval of testing.  Test will be supervised by a trained staff member.  The student will self administer every Monday during the season.  The test will be sent off to a lab for processing.  Results should come back in approximately 3 days.  If the students misses the Monday test, they may not participate in sport that week.
> 
> This is from a notice from Contra Costa Health Services Department (CCHS) and CIF.  Seems to me, that this could be problematic for soccer clubs in Co Co County.


That is some hard core testing bro.  Poor children.  Adults party with no mask and kids are stuck.  That's whack.......


----------



## MacDre (Sep 24, 2021)

crush said:


> That is some hard core testing bro.  Poor children.  Adults party with no mask and kids are stuck.  That's whack.......


I filled out the parental testing form last night.  They are requesting insurance information from parents but it is voluntary to do so.  

Wifey did not want to provide insurance information due to privacy; she mentioned something to the effect that much can be discerned through medical coding and she was not confident the information will be properly safeguarded.


----------



## crush (Sep 24, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I filled out the parental testing form last night.  They are requesting insurance information from parents but it is voluntary to do so.
> 
> Wifey did not want to provide insurance information due to privacy; she mentioned something to the effect that much can be discerned through medical coding and she was not confident the information will be properly safeguarded.


Smart wifey


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 24, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Vaccination is mandatory for all age eligible.


So the district is wasting money, kids are wasting their time...getting tested when they are already vaxxed? 

What exactly is the point?


----------



## MacDre (Sep 24, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> So the district is wasting money, kids are wasting their time...getting tested when they are already vaxxed?
> 
> What exactly is the point?


I have no idea.  I have a meeting with the Superintendent later and will report back.  I think the decision is being made at the County level so not sure how much information the Superintendent will be able to provide.

If the County is calling the shots, it’s going to be bad for club soccer soon!


----------



## crush (Sep 24, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I have no idea.  I have a meeting with the Superintendent later and will report back.  I think the decision is being made at the County level so not sure how much information the Superintendent will be able to provide.
> 
> If the County is calling the shots, it’s going to be bad for club soccer soon!


Yup, I'm hearing the same stuff Dre.  Rules are rules.  I'm shocked with how people think this is ok but it is what it is.  Things start up in NorCal head quarters and then trickles down to Socal and the great OC.  I prepped my dd for the worse and we prayed for the best   I told her also that her dream of Gold is not going to happen for her in 2022 or 2026 unless she is jabbed.  She has to obey, be good little girl, be humble and don;t question anyone above her and just roll sleeve up.  If no obey, be left out of the fun and all the great opportunities this find country provides those who follow orders. This is one time where my family has the green light from pops to disobey these monsters orders.  Native Americans have sacred obedience that comes way before these liars & fraudsters.  I told you all three years ago that any group that lies to kids and especially girls ((GDA Training Center Director)) will fail.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 24, 2021)

crush said:


> Yup, I'm hearing the same stuff Dre.  Rules are rules.  I'm shocked with how people think this is ok but it is what it is.  Things start up in NorCal head quarters and then trickles down to Socal and the great OC.  I prepped my dd for the worse and we prayed for the best   I told her also that her dream of Gold is not going to happen for her in 2022 or 2026 unless she is jabbed.  She has to obey, be good little girl, be humble and don;t question anyone above her and just roll sleeve up.  If no obey, be left out of the fun and all the great opportunities this find country provides those who follow orders. This is one time where my family has the green light from pops to disobey these monsters orders.  Native Americans have sacred obedience that comes way before these liars & fraudsters.  I told you all three years ago that any group that lies to kids and especially girls ((GDA Training Center Director)) will fail.


I honestly don’t know.  I am a history buff and a legal eagle.  I hate science.  So, I defer to the science nerds in my life.  Wifey and @dad4 said take the jab, so the kiddo and I took it.  The jab can’t be worst than what the man gives to Marines, Sailers, and Soldiers.


----------



## crush (Sep 24, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I honestly don’t know.  I am a history buff and a legal eagle.  I hate science.  So, I defer to the science nerds in my life.  Wifey and @dad4 said take the jab, so the kiddo and I took it.  The jab can’t be worst than what the man gives to Marines, Sailers, and Soldiers.


Miss Mac Dre wears' the pants I guess, right?  You know what, come to think about it Dre, I also obey my wife and said no because she had Native reasons and deep ancestral reasons.  She has the POP too, 100% and I crazy about her and will do WTF she tells me to do.  If she said jabber doo or no POP, I think I would obey, not going to lie.  I hope I would stand up and take her no on like I do to Dad, but not sure I could.  A happy wife is a happy life  My pal Greg took the jabs too because his wifey was afraid.  I got all emotional with him because of my own fears and that was wrong.  My fear goes to anger and then terror in 3 seconds.  I need to calm down and I'm going to.  In my double hypocrisy planks in both eyes, I will allow free choice to rule my space.  Do whatever you want and be happy.  I see all this as way to get us divided again Dre and I took the bait again.  We can;t escape dualism, can we?


----------



## MacDre (Sep 24, 2021)

Just got off the phone with the Contra Costa Health Services Department and was informed that vaccines and weekly testing IS required for club soccer.

How are clubs going to facilitate the testing?


----------



## crush (Sep 24, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Just got off the phone with the Contra Costa Health Services Department and was informed that vaccines and weekly testing IS required for club soccer.
> 
> How are clubs going to facilitate the testing?


What top clubs does this hit?  Are you excited with the news or is this bad news for folks like my dd?


----------



## MacDre (Sep 24, 2021)

crush said:


> What top clubs does this hit?  Are you excited with the news or is this bad news for folks like my dd?


Mustang & Lamorinda.  Bad news.


----------



## Speed (Sep 24, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Just got off the phone with the Contra Costa Health Services Department and was informed that vaccines and weekly testing IS required for club soccer.
> 
> How are clubs going to facilitate the testing?


county rule?


----------



## MacDre (Sep 24, 2021)

Speed said:


> county rule?


Yes.


----------



## focomoso (Sep 24, 2021)

crush said:


> I hope not...lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I understand why you hope so.  It's cool, I know when my kind is not welcomed anymore.  Please help me relocate at least foco moso.  It's been hard for folks like me who believe in the Nuremberg Code #1 and Article 7.  However, I dont have it in me to fight with you guys anymore.  You won the big race lat night and got the most mail in and drop off votes, like ever.  You guys are nasty and tried to keep me from being born and now want my arms double Jabbed and boosters forever or get out of the state now!!!  No choice for my body?  I see the the piece of wood in your eyes that make you a hypocrite and I can;t be around low energy people anymore.  I need to buy time.  My dd soccer career is over soon so she can stay or leave too.  You pro-vaxxers can have it all.  Enjoy getting boosters forever.


Is this nonsense allowed here? I thought this site was supposed to be about kids soccer.


----------



## crush (Sep 24, 2021)

focomoso said:


> Is this nonsense allowed here? I thought this site was supposed to be about kids soccer.


Foco moso, it was me that was wrong.  I took the bait.  Obey and you can play.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 26, 2021)

Co Co County youth sports guidelines applicable regardless of vaccination status (emphasis added).  Soccer is in the high risk category and transmission rates are high.  Therefore, vaccination and weekly testing to prevent the spread of COVID-19 off the field, including locker rooms, transportation, and travel is required for club soccer in Co Co County.  See guidelines below.

Youth Sports & Activities
Haga clic para ver información sobre los deportes juveniles y actividades

We can reduce the spread of COVID-19 in our community by creating safer environments for all who participate in sports and other youth activities. The requirements and recommendations in this guidance apply to all school based and non-school based extracurricular youth activities including sports, band, chorus, and clubs, regardless of people’s vaccination status.

Safety recommendations:
Masks are required indoors for all participants, coaches, personnel, and spectators.
Masks are strongly recommended outdoors for all participants, coaches, personnel, and spectators.
COVID-19 vaccination is strongly recommended for all participants who are old enough to be vaccinated, as well as coaches, staff, and volunteers. 
Limit high-risk sports and extracurricular activities to fully vaccinated youth when transmission is high. High-risk sports include but not limited to basketball, boxing, American football, futbol (indoor soccer), ice hockey, martial arts with sparring, cheer, water polo, wrestling and partner dance, racquetball, squash, kickball and volleyball. High-risk activities involve singing, shouting, and playing wind instruments.
Regular testing of unvaccinated participants and staff, including volunteers, in high-risk activities.
Testing types and frequency:
Once a week if using a PCR test
Twice a week if using a rapid antigen test
Do not accept home / self-testing results.
Hold high-risk sports and extracurricular activities outdoors, including cheer, stunt, drill team, choir, singing, drama, dance, and playing wind instruments.
Prevent the spread of COVID-19 off the field, including in locker rooms, transportation, and travel.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 26, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Co Co County youth sports guidelines applicable regardless of vaccination status (emphasis added).  Soccer is in the high risk category and transmission rates are high.


Do they link any studies that support this claim?


----------



## MacDre (Sep 26, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Do they link any studies that support this claim?


I think this is what you’re looking for:


			https://cchealth.org/covid19/pdf/Youth-Sports-Guidance.pdf


----------



## crush (Sep 26, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Co*o* Co*o* County youth sports guidelines applicable regardless of vaccination status (emphasis added).  Soccer is in the high risk category and transmission rates are high.  Therefore, vaccination and weekly testing to prevent the spread of COVID-19 off the field, including locker rooms, transportation, and travel is required for club soccer in Co Co County.  See guidelines below.
> 
> Youth Sports & Activities
> Haga clic para ver información sobre los deportes juveniles y actividades
> ...


Coo Coo County


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 26, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Do they link any studies that support this claim?


We can look up cdc stats. 18 months in 450 deaths nationwide.

Teens have no risk. 

That is your study so to speak.

To pretend they need testing, vaxxed for safety means they aren't paying attention.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 26, 2021)

crush said:


> Coo Coo County


Looks to me like co co county is trying to follow CDPH guidelines for schools so, more counties may follow:

16. School-Based Extracurricular Activities

The requirements and recommendations in this guidance also apply to all extracurricular activities that are operated or supervised by schools, and all activities that occur on a school site, whether or not they occur during school hours, including, but not limited to, sports, band, chorus, and clubs. Masks are required for all persons while playing all indoor sports, unless wearing a mask during play has been determined to pose a choking hazard by a well-recognized health authority, such as the American Academy of Pediatrics.[1]

For (1) the playing of musical instruments that cannot be done with a face covering (e.g., wind instruments); or (2) when wearing a mask during play poses a choking hazard, at least one of the following options is required:

a. Conduct these activities outdoors;

b. Use modified face coverings and bell coverings when playing wind and brass instruments, and maintain 6 feet of physical distancing;

c. Perform at least weekly screening testing with either PCR testing (1:1 or pooled PCR) or antigen testing of all individuals, including those who are fully vaccinated.


Schools must be in compliance with the required weekly testing no later than September 27, 2021.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 27, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I think this is what you’re looking for:
> 
> 
> https://cchealth.org/covid19/pdf/Youth-Sports-Guidance.pdf


Actually, I was interested in studies that supported the claim that "Soccer is in the high risk category and transmission rates are high." Are there any studies that indicate this? Also, as I argued long ago that whatever the risk of catching the virus is from playing soccer it needs to be compared to the risk of the activities those children participate in if they weren't playing soccer. Now, much more so than at the beginning of the pandemic, kids are mixing without masks.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 27, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Actually, I was interested in studies that supported the claim that "Soccer is in the high risk category and transmission rates are high." Are there any studies that indicate this? Also, as I argued long ago that whatever the risk of catching the virus is from playing soccer it needs to be compared to the risk of the activities those children participate in if they weren't playing soccer. Now, much more so than at the beginning of the pandemic, kids are mixing without masks.


Got it.  Let me do some digging to see what I can find out.  I’ll let you know when I know.


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 27, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Actually, I was interested in studies that supported the claim that "Soccer is in the high risk category and transmission rates are high." Are there any studies that indicate this? Also, as I argued long ago that whatever the risk of catching the virus is from playing soccer it needs to be compared to the risk of the activities those children participate in if they weren't playing soccer. Now, much more so than at the beginning of the pandemic, kids are mixing without masks.


There are some risks but it's small,  only studies I have seen are one from Surf inc. and another one from the Midwest saying the risks are very small.

One thing that surprise me recently is two college teams from up North both where out/ games cancelled the same week due to COVID-19 protocols and they happen to play each other and in the same round robin tournament the week before.  A third team in that tournaments was out Friday on protocol.      These teams are getting tested weekly and between their Monday tests and Thur, fri, or Saturday games things came up.  Only takes one player I suppose and don't know the details but dang ,  due to respect for the programs, players please don't ask which universities.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 27, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Got it.  Let me do some digging to see what I can find out.  I’ll let you know when I know.


Thanks. I wasn't really asking you to do so. That should have been done for you. My concern is that there is a claim made but no obvious support. I would think they'd link to the research that indicates soccer is a "high risk" activity and that the activities the children would be involved with if they were prohibited from playing soccer are a lower risk.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 27, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> There are some risks but it's small,  only studies I have seen are one from Surf inc. and another one from the Midwest saying the risks are very small.
> 
> One thing that surprise me recently is two college teams from up North both where out/ games cancelled the same week due to COVID-19 protocols and they happen to play each other and in the same round robin tournament the week before.  A third team in that tournaments was out Friday on protocol.      These teams are getting tested weekly and between their Monday tests and Thur, fri, or Saturday games things came up.  Only takes one player I suppose and don't know the details but dang ,  due to respect for the programs, players please don't ask which universities.


It's silliness and counterproductive that we worry about being identified as catching a virus - as if there is some shame in it. This mentality likely contributes to community spread as people are incented NOT to tell anyone or ask someone to take care of things like shopping when they are sick because it will be a "tell" that they have the virus. Anyway, I'll play along here but please don't look back at any previous posts on this topic as I heard a college team played a game wearing masks - the opponent did not. I hope no one figures out who it was otherwise that team will need to tattoo a scarlet letter "C" on their foreheads.


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 27, 2021)

Pretty Damn Funny!!!


----------



## GoldenGate (Sep 27, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> It's silliness and counterproductive that we worry about being identified as catching a virus - as if there is some shame in it. This mentality likely contributes to community spread as people are incented NOT to tell anyone or ask someone to take care of things like shopping when they are sick because it will be a "tell" that they have the virus. Anyway, I'll play along here but please don't look back at any previous posts on this topic as I heard a college team played a game wearing masks - the opponent did not. I hope no one figures out who it was otherwise that team will need to tattoo a scarlet letter "C" on their foreheads.


Anti-vaxxers are such victims.

The team that played with masks was Cal.  None of the players died or was harmed by wearing a mask, despite all of those studies showing that elite college athletes will die exercising in a mask. Perhaps you're raising your child to lack such self-confidence and self-esteem that wearing a mask during one soccer game will shame her for life, but I can assure you none of those young women are nearly as soft as you worry about for yours.  Was it overly cautious to wear masks? Maybe, but you can't even answer that with any degree of certainty since you have no idea who played, let alone how many of those kids had tested positive, or when, or how many lived with a teammate who was positive. You also don't know whether the opponent had to parade through an airport and get on a plane after the game. No, you don't know shit other than you think wearing a mask is an inconvenience and apparently that your daughter can't handle it emotionally, so therefore no team should ever wear masks under any circumstances.  Are you one of those anti-semitic anti-vaxxers who thinks it is all a slippery slope and, before you know it, one team wearing masks for one game will result in all you anti-vaxxers lining up for the gas chamber? You are sounding very much like one of those people who believe in Jewish space lasers starting wildfires in CA forests that weren't properly raked.


----------



## what-happened (Sep 27, 2021)

GoldenGate said:


> Anti-vaxxers are such victims.
> 
> The team that played with masks was Cal.  None of the players died or was harmed by wearing a mask, despite all of those studies showing that elite college athletes will die exercising in a mask. Perhaps you're raising your child to lack such self-confidence and self-esteem that wearing a mask during one soccer game will shame her for life, but I can assure you none of those young women are nearly as soft as you worry about for yours.  Was it overly cautious to wear masks? Maybe, but you can't even answer that with any degree of certainty since you have no idea who played, let alone how many of those kids had tested positive, or when, or how many lived with a teammate who was positive. You also don't know whether the opponent had to parade through an airport and get on a plane after the game. No, you don't know shit other than you think wearing a mask is an inconvenience and apparently that your daughter can't handle it emotionally, so therefore no team should ever wear masks under any circumstances.  Are you one of those anti-semitic anti-vaxxers who thinks it is all a slippery slope and, before you know it, one team wearing masks for one game will result in all you anti-vaxxers lining up for the gas chamber? You are sounding very much like one of those people who believe in Jewish space lasers starting wildfires in CA forests that weren't properly raked.


Did something happen to your cheerios this morning?


----------



## crush (Sep 27, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Did something happen to your cheerios this morning?


EOTL had a long weekend watching the grand kids.  I had the best weekend in a long time.  Body surfing was epic.  I actually had tourist come to me asking me if I was pro.  I got one wave that was insane.


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 27, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> It's silliness and counterproductive that we worry about being identified as catching a virus - as if there is some shame in it. This mentality likely contributes to community spread as people are incented NOT to tell anyone or ask someone to take care of things like shopping when they are sick because it will be a "tell" that they have the virus. Anyway, I'll play along here but please don't look back at any previous posts on this topic as I heard a college team played a game wearing masks - the opponent did not. I hope no one figures out who it was otherwise that team will need to tattoo a scarlet letter "C" on their foreheads.


I'm not sure what your talking about,  privacy can be a legal and or a moral choice.  

People that want to can figure things out...games that get cancelled are public knowledge.  

The reason they might have been cancelled can be more private.  The Universities are not advertising or disclosing to the GP when Covid-19 protocols force a change of schedule or cancellation. 

What would you have them do differently that's legal in California?


----------



## GoldenGate (Sep 27, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> I'm not sure what your talking about,  privacy can be a legal and or a moral choice.
> 
> People that want to can figure things out...games that get cancelled are public knowledge.
> 
> ...


He would prefer that no one ever take any precautions to reduce the spread of Covid because non-conference women's soccer games are just too important. He is not interested in facts, just that his daughter is too emotionally fragile to wear a mask.

BTW, what a strange coincidence that so many kids on a college team with 39 players got Covid at the same time that they had to cancel two games before the infamous "maskgame-gate".  We know the players didn't give to each other in practice or in the classroom, however, because the anti-mask anti-vaxxers tell us that never happens.  So stupid to make them wear masks during a game knowing they all got Covid randomly and independently outside of practices and classes. I also hear that the other teams were really upset Cal didn't just let their Covid positive kids loose and play the games without telling them they were Covid positive. It's not like Jerry Smith is pushing 80 or anything, or any of the players have neighbors, teachers, coaches, or family over 65 or with medical conditions that make them high risk. 

Covid is all a hoax anyway.  They are all dying from motorcycle accidents and gunshot wounds.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 27, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> What would you have them do differently that's legal in California?


Is it illegal in CA to state that a college game was canceled due to COVID protocol?


----------



## GoldenGate (Sep 27, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Is it illegal in CA to state that a college game was canceled due to COVID protocol?


OMG, I am so worried that I may have committed a crime.  ESPN is going to get the death penalty for sure.


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 27, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Did something happen to your cheerios this morning?


What a great day of responses!! I've been absent for awhile!


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 27, 2021)

GoldenGate said:


> Anti-vaxxers are such victims.
> 
> The team that played with masks was Cal.  None of the players died or was harmed by wearing a mask, despite all of those studies showing that elite college athletes will die exercising in a mask. Perhaps you're raising your child to lack such self-confidence and self-esteem that wearing a mask during one soccer game will shame her for life, but I can assure you none of those young women are nearly as soft as you worry about for yours.  Was it overly cautious to wear masks? Maybe, but you can't even answer that with any degree of certainty since you have no idea who played, let alone how many of those kids had tested positive, or when, or how many lived with a teammate who was positive. You also don't know whether the opponent had to parade through an airport and get on a plane after the game. No, you don't know shit other than you think wearing a mask is an inconvenience and apparently that your daughter can't handle it emotionally, so therefore no team should ever wear masks under any circumstances.  Are you one of those anti-semitic anti-vaxxers who thinks it is all a slippery slope and, before you know it, one team wearing masks for one game will result in all you anti-vaxxers lining up for the gas chamber? You are sounding very much like one of those people who believe in Jewish space lasers starting wildfires in CA forests that weren't properly raked.


CAL cancelled there against Santa Clara because they said they had multiple cases due to Covid. That was 100% false because they had enough players to play the game. CAL didn't want to play because they had certain players out making it easy to say due to Covid we have to cancel.


----------



## GoldenGate (Sep 27, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> CAL cancelled there against Santa Clara because they said they had multiple cases due to Covid. That was 100% false because they had enough players to play the game. CAL didn't want to play because they had certain players out making it easy to say due to Covid we have to cancel.


How many of the Cal players were either positive or lived with someone who was?


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 27, 2021)

GoldenGate said:


> How many of the Cal players were either positive or lived with someone who was?


Less than 4 players.... They carry a roster of 40 players.


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 27, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> CAL cancelled there against Santa Clara because they said they had multiple cases due to Covid. That was 100% false because they had enough players to play the game. CAL didn't want to play because they had certain players out making it easy to say due to Covid we have to cancel.


Don't know about CAL but the protocol doesn't really  give latitude:  x # of positive(s) can trigger suspension.  At some places in CA that could be a single positive that week. 

The men have had covid 19 cancels also it's just there not publicized due to California privacy, ethics, and other medical type acts, laws, regs.


----------



## notintheface (Sep 28, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> CAL cancelled there against Santa Clara because they said they had multiple cases due to Covid. That was 100% false because they had enough players to play the game. CAL didn't want to play because they had certain players out making it easy to say due to Covid we have to cancel.


With close contacts, you can bet most if not all of those 40 players should be quarantining.


----------

